# 2014 March Rainbows



## Hippielove

2014 March Rainbows

1st
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17df99.aspx
3minimes
Tricia173 = Twins baby B :angel:

2nd
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17ed52.aspx
MrsPhez

4th
Twinkl3

5th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17f443.aspx
twinmummy06

6th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17ecd9.aspx
danni1989

8th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15504f.aspx
TTLiveADream
Jessesgirl29

9th
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt17fb48.aspx
Livininhope
Shelley22

10th
patch2006uk

11th
mummy2o

12th
amytrisha

18th
xxDreamxx
Emily2630

20th
honeyprayer
applejax
staysea

23rd
LucyLake = Twins

27th
Cherub85

28th
SarandrewBean

So Far We Have:
1 set of Twins
0 :pink:
0 :blue:
1 :yellow:



<3Angels Never Forgotten<3
vietmamsie
theclarks8687
Nat0609
hilslo
​


----------



## twinmummy06

Guess I'm first up!! Bfp today at 9dpo. Yet to work out due date, but it's early march I think :happydance:

Edited to add - MARCH 6th :D


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats twinmummy06


----------



## 3minimes

Due March 1st with our first Rainbow after we lost our son at 21 weeks in February. I'm cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats 3minimes


----------



## Tricia173

Hi ladies, I am due March 1st!

Twinmummy- how do you put that ticker on your posts?


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Tricia173, if I get a BFP my due date will be March 3rd as well.


----------



## Tricia173

Hippielove said:


> Welcome and congrats Tricia173, if I get a BFP my due date will be March 3rd as well.

I hope you get our BFP! 

I made a typo, it is actually Match 1st!


----------



## twinmummy06

Tricia - if you go to a website like baby-gaga or lily pie you can chose to create a ticker. Once done you copy the link given at the end - I can't remember if it's HTML or URL, etc but you can copy and paste and preview until you get the right one. 
Hope that helps x


----------



## Tricia173

So for like the last week my nipples have been really sore but the last couple days the pain is slowing going away. Should I be concerned? I am still feeling twinges really low in my abdomin. But that and being tired are my actual noticeable signs


----------



## twinmummy06

I would try not to worry - my symptoms always come and go.


----------



## Hippielove

Twinmummy what are your symptoms so far?


----------



## twinmummy06

Heartburn, pimples, lots of cramping, my nipples have been sore but only on and off, random nausea, bloated, I have a sniffley nose like a flu lol. That's bout it I think.


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh and I'm so tired!


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> Heartburn, pimples, lots of cramping, my nipples have been sore but only on and off, random nausea, bloated, I have a sniffley nose like a flu lol. That's bout it I think.

Cramping is normal?


----------



## twinmummy06

As long as its not along with bleeding its actually very common to cramp.


----------



## Tricia173

That is good o hear, I am very nervous about this pregnancy. So afraid I will lose this baby too. 

I have to do blood work again Tuesday, hopefully my numbers are still where they need to be!


----------



## Hippielove

twinmummy06 said:


> Heartburn, pimples, lots of cramping, my nipples have been sore but only on and off, random nausea, bloated, I have a sniffley nose like a flu lol. That's bout it I think.




twinmummy06 said:


> Oh and I'm so tired!

Humm, I had heartburn a week ago really bad, breast just hurt every morning for a few hours. My nipples haven't really hurt, but I do have noticeable cramps on and off since 6dpo and tired for the last two days.


----------



## twinmummy06

I only notice the nipples hurting on/off when DD breastfeeds and its not her latch - otherwise they feel ok.


----------



## Hippielove

twinmummy06 said:


> I only notice the nipples hurting on/off when DD breastfeeds and its not her latch - otherwise they feel ok.

Oh gosh, I bet.


----------



## TTLiveADream

Can I join? BFP at 9 DPO!!!!!!


Took a test this morning and then one again tonight which got a lot darker! How's everyone feeling? Cuz I feel crappy. Nausea, fatigue...basically every symptom fertility friend has to offer... but seriously, mostly fatigue and gassy lol. 
We are pretty darn happy:happydance: and surprised it happened this soon after M/C. Feeling surprisingly relaxed and not too nervous.
...oh and EDD is March 8


----------



## Tricia173

TTLiveADream said:


> Can I join? BFP at 9 DPO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Took a test this morning and then one again tonight which got a lot darker! How's everyone feeling? Cuz I feel crappy. Nausea, fatigue...basically every symptom fertility friend has to offer... but seriously, mostly fatigue and gassy lol.
> We are pretty darn happy:happydance: and surprised it happened this soon after M/C. Feeling surprisingly relaxed and not too nervous.
> ...oh and EDD is March 8

Welcome! Congrats on your BFP!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats TTLiveADream.


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey hippie I've adjusted my ticker - couldn't figure out why it was constantly a day behind 

because 12dpo puts me at March 5th :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## Hippielove

twinmummy06 said:


> Hey hippie I've adjusted my ticker - couldn't figure out why it was constantly a day behind
> 
> because 12dpo puts me at March 5th :dohh:
> 
> :haha:

It's all on the time zone and where you are at as well.


----------



## vietmamsie

Mind if I join?

We were not going to try this cycle (only DTD twice all month!) but some how I ended up with a BFP this morning! I am either 5 weeks or 3 weeks along (had given up temping, so am going by the dates we DTD... I'll have to get dated when I go into the doctors.) I'm excited, but nervous as I have had string of miscarriages in the past year.

Keeping positive and hoping for the best!


----------



## Hippielove

vietmamsie said:


> Mind if I join?
> 
> We were not going to try this cycle (only DTD twice all month!) but some how I ended up with a BFP this morning! I am either 5 weeks or 3 weeks along (had given up temping, so am going by the dates we DTD... I'll have to get dated when I go into the doctors.) I'm excited, but nervous as I have had string of miscarriages in the past year.
> 
> Keeping positive and hoping for the best!

How strong was your BFP? If you don'tt mine I'll put you down for the 6th.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats vietmamsie.


----------



## TTLiveADream

Congrats Vietmamsie!!!! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks everyone!

I was using a FRER for the first time, so I don't really have a reference for how dark it should have been. It was lighter than the control, but still pretty strong. I am thinking I might be about 18dpo, as I was having a lot of O signs then. But I thought that we had missed it, as my signs got stronger for a few days after dtd(lots of cm, etc.).

I looked at some tests online, and my test seems pretty dark to only be 8dpo. Many of the 18dpo tests I say varied from super dark to way lighter than mine. Keeping positive and hoping for the best!

It'll be pretty crazy if this is THE ONE. I just took a new job, and we had pretty much given up on this whole baby thing. It's a very big surprise! FX!!


----------



## Hippielove

vietmamsie said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I was using a FRER for the first time, so I don't really have a reference for how dark it should have been. It was lighter than the control, but still pretty strong. I am thinking I might be about 18dpo, as I was having a lot of O signs then. But I thought that we had missed it, as my signs got stronger for a few days after dtd(lots of cm, etc.).
> 
> I looked at some tests online, and my test seems pretty dark to only be 8dpo. Many of the 18dpo tests I say varied from super dark to way lighter than mine. Keeping positive and hoping for the best!
> 
> It'll be pretty crazy if this is THE ONE. I just took a new job, and we had pretty much given up on this whole baby thing. It's a very big surprise! FX!!

You may be due in Fenruary then. There is a February thread as well.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hmm, guess I might. Mind if I hang around here until I get dated and find out for sure??

Anyone else use a FRER this cycle? I would love to see a picture to compare mine too!


----------



## twinmummy06

Here vietmamsie - I also had a 10dpo one, but its dried much darker than it was originally, so I left it out. 

https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps3954efcf.jpg


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi! Got my BFP on Sunday, stick little rainbow! EDD 2nd March. So happy! :happydance:


----------



## Tricia173

MrsPhez said:


> Hi! Got my BFP on Sunday, stick little rainbow! EDD 2nd March. So happy! :happydance:

Congrats on you BFP!


----------



## Tricia173

Went for blood work this morning and just got a call saying all is looking good! Very relieved! Ultra sound July 8th!


----------



## vietmamsie

twinmummy06: Thanks for the pics! I really just have no idea with mine.... I just took one this morning and it is so much lighter than yesterdays. I think yesterdays dried way darker than it originally was or this baby isn't planning to hang around much longer. Keeping positive, but also not trying to get my hopes up with this one.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats MrsPhez


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome and congrats MrsPhez!

Vietmamsie - I've found in the early days lots affects how dark your test is day to day. I seem to get darker lines with day pee rather than FMU as long as I hold it for a few hours and don't drink much. 

If you drank alot last night and your fmu pee is very diluted, that will give you a lighter line (I've done this and freaked out :haha:)
Also you will see a greater progression looking at tests every 2-3 days as your hcg doubles. 

Hang in there, this testing business will drive you crazy :haha:


----------



## twinmummy06

Yay Tricia! My first scan is booked for July 15th.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks! But I think this might be turing into another mc. I just started bleeding and have some cramps going on. At least this one is putting me out of my misery early, rather than hanging on for 9 weeks like the last one - giving me false hope. 

I just can't believe my rotten luck. To make matters worse, I have an international trip (over 23 hours of flight time) on thursday morning.


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh no vietmamsie :(


----------



## MrsPhez

vietmamsie said:


> Thanks! But I think this might be turing into another mc. I just started bleeding and have some cramps going on. At least this one is putting me out of my misery early, rather than hanging on for 9 weeks like the last one - giving me false hope.
> 
> I just can't believe my rotten luck. To make matters worse, I have an international trip (over 23 hours of flight time) on thursday morning.


Really sorry to hear this Vietmamsie


----------



## Hippielove

vietmamsie said:


> Thanks! But I think this might be turing into another mc. I just started bleeding and have some cramps going on. At least this one is putting me out of my misery early, rather than hanging on for 9 weeks like the last one - giving me false hope.
> 
> I just can't believe my rotten luck. To make matters worse, I have an international trip (over 23 hours of flight time) on thursday morning.

I am so sorry to hear this. ((Hugs))


----------



## Tricia173

vietmamsie said:


> Thanks! But I think this might be turing into another mc. I just started bleeding and have some cramps going on. At least this one is putting me out of my misery early, rather than hanging on for 9 weeks like the last one - giving me false hope.
> 
> I just can't believe my rotten luck. To make matters worse, I have an international trip (over 23 hours of flight time) on thursday morning.

I am so sorry Hun :cry:


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> Yay Tricia! My first scan is booked for July 15th.

It is exciting right? I can't wait to see my baby, though I am sure I will be a nervous wreck, this is how I found out I was going to miscarry last time.


----------



## twinmummy06

:hugs: Tricia. I've been in that situation too, so I'm dreading the first scan x


----------



## Livininhope

I got a proper BFP today! Based on my ovulation date my EDD is march 9 :) FX this sticks. 

I am so excited but still feeling that I'll never take home my baby :( if just feels unreachable. 

Congrats to those who got BFP and sorry to hear what you are going through vietmamsie. We have experienced basically the same thing in the same amount of time - I was just a month or two behind you. 

I'm also a bit worried I've not been getting any symptoms :( the only thing is very vivid dreams and slight twinges :( x


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats livininhope.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for the support ladies. Bleeding has been pretty heavy all day and I passed a good sized clot this morning. I'm not even going to bother going to the doctor this time. I've already had every test in the book and we just aren't ready to try anything that isn't natural.

In the mean time, I got some new crystals and stones that will hopefully help me develop stronger eggs and protect my next pregnancy.

Good Luck ladies!


----------



## danni1989

Hello I would like to join. i got my bfp about 5 days ago. my due date would be march 6th. I'm a nervous wreck. I actually had an ectopic pregnancy at 5.5 weeks so i am keeping hope and faith alive by not stressing to hard but of course i'll feel better when i see baby in the right spot.


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome Danni, im so sorry for your loss but congrats! 
Do you have an early scan lined up to check? I can understand how anxious you would be feeing xx


----------



## Tricia173

danni1989 said:


> Hello I would like to join. i got my bfp about 5 days ago. my due date would be march 6th. I'm a nervous wreck. I actually had an ectopic pregnancy at 5.5 weeks so i am keeping hope and faith alive by not stressing to hard but of course i'll feel better when i see baby in the right spot.

Congrats! Hopefully this one is in the right place!


----------



## danni1989

twinmummy06 said:


> Welcome Danni, im so sorry for your loss but congrats!
> Do you have an early scan lined up to check? I can understand how anxious you would be feeing xx




Tricia173 said:


> danni1989 said:
> 
> 
> Hello I would like to join. i got my bfp about 5 days ago. my due date would be march 6th. I'm a nervous wreck. I actually had an ectopic pregnancy at 5.5 weeks so i am keeping hope and faith alive by not stressing to hard but of course i'll feel better when i see baby in the right spot.
> 
> Congrats! Hopefully this one is in the right place!Click to expand...

 thank you both really i appreciate it. i font have primary care doctor just yet i go to fill out paper work next Friday which i'll be 5 weeks by then and then i'll set one up for my 6 week appointment. of course if i have severe pain or any bleeding i will go to er again.as soon as i found out i was pregnant i went to er because they said if i found out to come immediately so i did and they seen a cyst on my right side which is where my last ectopic was and they say they saw what they think is a complex cyst on my right side or it could be ectopic again. which i'm praying is not. i dont believe it is. i just feel like this is a normal one. but prayers are definantlt welcomed. and its great to have forums like this


----------



## twinmummy06

Fingers crossed for baby safely snuggled in your uterus xx


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats danni1989


----------



## theclarks8687

Well its been a yr since my last miscarriage and I just found out I'm pregnant. I'm so scared of loosing this one too. Edd March 10


----------



## twinmummy06

Welcome theclarks. Hopefully this is it :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats theclarks


----------



## Tricia173

theclarks8687 said:


> Well its been a yr since my last miscarriage and I just found out I'm pregnant. I'm so scared of loosing this one too. Edd March 10


Congrats! Hopefully this is your sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## theclarks8687

I've lost it, this is a record for even me. Good luck ladies I hope you all have sticky pregnancies


----------



## MrsPhez

theclarks8687 said:


> I've lost it, this is a record for even me. Good luck ladies I hope you all have sticky pregnancies

Oh sweetheart, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

((Hugs)) so sorry theclarks.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hello ladies! My name is Amy! :cloud9: 

Hoping I can poke my head in and join. Got my first BFP on June 28th and confirmed today with a digital. I'm exactly 4 weeks and due March 8th. Happy to be pregnant again soon after a miscarriage in early May. 

theclarks I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I know how devastating it is....:hugs:


----------



## Tricia173

I cannot wait until my ultrasound on the 8th. I am always second guessing my symptoms. I worry they are diminishing. When I lost my last baby one of the first questions the dr asked was when did my symptoms disappear. I am so nervous, I need confirmation that things are ok.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Jessesgirl29


----------



## shelley22

I am cautiously peering in here, got my positive test this morning....had to do two to just make sure! In a bit of shock I think as we had been trying for a while and was getting to the point of thinking whether to carry on or not.

Obviously very very nervous as we lost our baby boy a year ago at the end of the month but I know its what we both want and I think its what I need. I cant face carrying on without being a Mummy again...its all I have ever wanted. (Sorry for the long post!)

I think I am around 4 weeks and 2 days, due date 9th March 2014 x


----------



## MrsPhez

shelley22 said:


> I am cautiously peering in here, got my positive test this morning....had to do two to just make sure! In a bit of shock I think as we had been trying for a while and was getting to the point of thinking whether to carry on or not.
> 
> Obviously very very nervous as we lost our baby boy a year ago at the end of the month but I know its what we both want and I think its what I need. I cant face carrying on without being a Mummy again...its all I have ever wanted. (Sorry for the long post!)
> 
> I think I am around 4 weeks and 2 days, due date 9th March 2014 x

Congratulations on your bfp. So sorry to hear about your little boy :hugs: Really hoping this works out for you and your DH


----------



## Tricia173

shelley22 said:


> I am cautiously peering in here, got my positive test this morning....had to do two to just make sure! In a bit of shock I think as we had been trying for a while and was getting to the point of thinking whether to carry on or not.
> 
> Obviously very very nervous as we lost our baby boy a year ago at the end of the month but I know its what we both want and I think its what I need. I cant face carrying on without being a Mummy again...its all I have ever wanted. (Sorry for the long post!)
> 
> I think I am around 4 weeks and 2 days, due date 9th March 2014 x

 Congrats on your BFP! Sorry for your previous loss


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Shelley22.


----------



## xxDreamxx

Can I tentatively join you ladies? I am currently 12DPO (CD24) and had it confirmed by a blood test today that I am pregnant. :)

I am in shock! I have half an ovary in total and a low reserve. Hubby has issues with a low count and XYY syndrome. We had our first fertility treatment (IUI) in Feb and got pregnant but sadly lost the baby at 16 weeks (8 weeks ago tomorrow) to Triploidy. I was all set for IVF to be our next course of action and we're booked for early August.... but in the mean time, since AF had come back, we thought we'd try from home whilst we waited... I am shocked that it worked :cloud9:

Anyway, we found out yesterday what caused the loss of our baby but I was also being referred to the fertility clinic for pregnancy tracking to make sure my hormones do what they are supposed to. I got a definite :bfp: yesterday (a non squinter) so it was a bitter sweet day indeed. I said goodbye to one baby and am now having a rainbow.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hippielove said:


> Welcome and congrats Jessesgirl29

Thank You :) still holding strong but excited to pass the 6 weeks where I had my last miscarriage. I'm currently 4 weeks and 4 days but my symptoms have been super positive. I woke up this morning with a SORE boob. I'm ean, I had lightning bolt pains in them since my BFP but this was OUCH like searing pain all the time. Luckily I read BnB and knew that a bra would help so as soon as I woke up and felt that, I put one on and am much better now.
I submitted my intake form for my local midwife group here yesterday and have to say that it wasn't my first pregnancy and I'd had a miscarriage and I know that midwives don't do complicated pregnancies so I'm hoping it doesn't discount me from the beginning since midwives are fully covered in Ontario. 

Shelley22 I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss :hugs:, I hope this is the beginning of a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## twinmummy06

:wave: Dream :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello newbies and congratulations! March Miracles I think! Aren't these days passing so slowly?!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats xxDreamxx when is your due date?


----------



## Tricia173

MrsPhez said:


> Hello newbies and congratulations! March Miracles I think! Aren't these days passing so slowly?!


Seems they are passing really slow!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hippielove said:


> Welcome and congrats xxDreamxx when is your due date?

March 18th. I am such a bag of nerves though.... Can't wait for my next blood test to make sure my hcg has doubled.


----------



## mummy2o

Can I join you guys? I got a faint positive this morning, so it can still go either way. I hate when people say a positive is a positive, etc, etc, last time my test didn't get dark and then I m/c so a bit styptical right now. Anyway my due date would be 11th. So FX its sticky and everything will be fine.


----------



## Hippielove

mummy2o said:


> Can I join you guys? I got a faint positive this morning, so it can still go either way. I hate when people say a positive is a positive, etc, etc, last time my test didn't get dark and then I m/c so a bit styptical right now. Anyway my due date would be 11th. So FX its sticky and everything will be fine.

Welcome and congrats mummy2o


----------



## Tricia173

My first ultrasound is in the morning, nervous and excited all at once! Hoping for good news!


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck Tricia. 

Mines in exactly one week! Time is draaaaaagging!


----------



## Tricia173

mummy2o said:


> Can I join you guys? I got a faint positive this morning, so it can still go either way. I hate when people say a positive is a positive, etc, etc, last time my test didn't get dark and then I m/c so a bit styptical right now. Anyway my due date would be 11th. So FX its sticky and everything will be fine.

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> Good luck Tricia.
> 
> Mines in exactly one week! Time is draaaaaagging!

 Hopefully both mine and yours goes smoothly! 

I will probably not sleep well tonight!


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Tricia. Let us know how it all goes today!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Well had my 2nd lot of beta's done this morning and they have gone up from 40.9 to 275 so are doubling every 34 hours. I just pray they continue. I have my scan booked for 30th July when I will be 7 weeks. It seems so long till 12 weeks and the screening - I am so nervous for that, as last time that's where it became apparent that there count be something wrong with our baby. I know triploidy in a 2nd pregnancy is extremely rare, so I continue to pray that everything continues to progress well. I saw a rainbow on my way to have my 1st Beta's done - that meant a lot to me :)

I gave up work to go through IVF and instead on my 1st week off get a :bfp: naturally....so it's going to be a LONG pregnancy indeed. I don't think I will look for job....just chillax through it.

:hugs: to those that need them.


----------



## young-mummy

After 2 losses I'm here again. Expecting baby no.2 :)


----------



## Tricia173

Everything looked good on the ultrasound, saw the heart beat, 120 beats per minute, measuring at 3 mm. Major relief! :happydance:


----------



## Hippielove

young-mummy said:


> After 2 losses I'm here again. Expecting baby no.2 :)

When is your due date?


----------



## JessesGirl29

I found out I got a midwife today!!!! Yay! In Ontario midwives are covered just like an OBGYN (no out of pocket costs) as long as there isn't a shortage (which there has been recently so I was nervous).
I had such a terrible time bouncing around ERs with my last pregnancy and subsequent miscarriage (I was actually told I was miscarrying by a nurse who was handing me a hospital gown who thought I already knew, and then I saw another couple be told the same news in the hallways). I haven't even been to a Dr yet (I'm only 5 weeks today) because I just feel such a fear. Both of my sisters had so much blood loss after their births that they needs blood transfusions so I'll be delivering in a hospital but I'll have my midwife with me. They actually do three home visits in the week after you get home and my Mom is on dialysis now and I live 5 hours away from her so I won't be getting my Week With Mom when baby comes home that my Sisters got so I feel like its important to have those home visits. 
Can't wait to have my first appointment and schedule in that first ultrasound. :cloud9:


----------



## young-mummy

I'm due around mid march but can't be sure Md very irregular periods :)


----------



## Hippielove

young-mummy said:


> I'm due around mid march but can't be sure Md very irregular periods :)

When did you ovulate?


----------



## JessesGirl29

How are all those March Mommas doing?
Anybody puking from their rainbow yet? :winkwink:


----------



## xxDreamxx

JessesGirl29 said:


> How are all those March Mommas doing?
> Anybody puking from their rainbow yet? :winkwink:

Nope, I am like a bottom less pit of hunger haha :)


----------



## mummy2o

I've had nausea before I found I was pregnant. Still not been sick yet. Just taken DS to a birthday party and it was almost constant there!


----------



## LucyLake

Hi Ladies,

Can I very cautiously and I mean we're talking, VERY, VERY, VERY cautiously join you?

I feel like I'm tiptoeing into this section of the forum like a ballerina, that's how terrifying it is.

I got my :bfp: yesterday on FRER, confirmed digitally on Clear-Blue midday today. I'm due based on my period, 3/23/13, ovulation 3/21/13.

Congratulations ladies and looking forward to this journey with you <3

Nausea started on DPO 7 for me, but no actual vomiting as of yet.


----------



## LucyLake

xxDreamxx said:


> JessesGirl29 said:
> 
> 
> How are all those March Mommas doing?
> Anybody puking from their rainbow yet? :winkwink:
> 
> Nope, I am like a bottom less pit of hunger haha :)Click to expand...

Dream, Congrats!!! <3 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome LacyLake and congrats again.


----------



## LucyLake

Hippielove said:


> Welcome LacyLake and congrats again.

Thank you so much Hippielove, appreciate so much all you do. Your chart looks AWESOME!! :cloud9:


----------



## Nat0609

Hi ladies.

I'd like to very cautiously join you too.

It's been a roller coaster. ERPC on 30th May. Tested negative on HPT after 3 weeks.

This is my story so far:

I'd been getting faint positives on HPTs since last Sunday. I started bleeding Sunday night and continued to bleed lightly for a couple of days. Pregnancy tests were still positive. I used ICs FRER and a supermarket home brand. All positive albeit faint.

I had a beta taken on Tuesday which came back at 3! I'd had positives, within the time frame, on a supermarket home brand that same day.

Had a repeat beta today which was 31 so doubling every 30 hours. So, for the time being at least, it seems I'm PAL with no AF between 

Next Beta next Saturday and hopefully it'll be in the thousands by then so an ultrasound can be done xx

ETA EDD 20 March


----------



## JessesGirl29

Welcome Lucy and Nat!!!! We're all nervous but here for each other :flower:
Keep us updated!

I'm 5 and 5 today and felt my first real nausea for about half an hour and thought 'I can't believe I've been wanting this! What an idiot!'. Then I went and got the McDonalds I was craving and felt better after five minutes of intense heartburn. My first pregnancy splurge right after feeling pukey. Oh hormones!


----------



## Tricia173

Someone told me I shouldn't eat deli meat, is this true?


----------



## TTLiveADream

Yes. Unfortunately... it is on the list of "not all that safe". The risk is that the meat is cured and not usually cooked, which means you are at risk for things like listeria and e coli. You can eat it if it is cooked. I love having a ham sandwich on occasion, instead of getting lunch meat I bought a whole ham. I cooked it throughly (with a yummy glaze), sliced it and froze some. Hope this helps


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Nat.


----------



## Hippielove

LucyLake said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LacyLake and congrats again.
> 
> Thank you so much Hippielove, appreciate so much all you do. Your chart looks AWESOME!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Your very welcome, I love making support threads/groups. Oh gosh, my chart look amazing to me can't wait to see what my temps will be in the next few days.


----------



## mummy2o

Don't remember not eating Deli meat with DS. He seems to be fine. They change what we can/cannot eat year on year. I give up to following half the time. I will limit what I do eat but not cut it out altogether.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hippielove said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LacyLake and congrats again.
> 
> Thank you so much Hippielove, appreciate so much all you do. Your chart looks AWESOME!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Your very welcome, I love making support threads/groups. Oh gosh, my chart look amazing to me can't wait to see what my temps will be in the next few days.Click to expand...

Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you HippyLove. :thumbup:


----------



## Hippielove

JessesGirl29 said:


> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippielove said:
> 
> 
> Welcome LacyLake and congrats again.
> 
> Thank you so much Hippielove, appreciate so much all you do. Your chart looks AWESOME!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Your very welcome, I love making support threads/groups. Oh gosh, my chart look amazing to me can't wait to see what my temps will be in the next few days.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you HippyLove. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you I need it.


----------



## mummy2o

Mine had a big dip like yours at 5dpo. So good luck Hippielove


----------



## LucyLake

Tricia173 said:


> Someone told me I shouldn't eat deli meat, is this true?

The what not to eat bit is driving me absolutely crazy. I didn't worry with our 9 year old...this time I'm so afraid to let loose after I made some spicy Indian last night and got slight diarrhea...just moved to BRAT just in case.

It's true about the deli meat, maybe make a fully cooked rotisserie chicken and cut up the meat for sandwiches instead? Good luck <3


----------



## LucyLake

JessesGirl29 said:


> Welcome Lucy and Nat!!!! We're all nervous but here for each other :flower:
> Keep us updated!
> 
> I'm 5 and 5 today and felt my first real nausea for about half an hour and thought 'I can't believe I've been wanting this! What an idiot!'. Then I went and got the McDonalds I was craving and felt better after five minutes of intense heartburn. My first pregnancy splurge right after feeling pukey. Oh hormones!

Thanks JessesGirl29. I know what you mean, I'm nauseated without vomiting and it's conflicting. On one hand you welcome symptoms, on the other, I feel appalled thinking about most foods except unhealthy ones that cause problems like spicy Indian.


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome Nat0609 and glad to hear your lines are darkening <3


----------



## Hippielove

mummy2o said:


> Mine had a big dip like yours at 5dpo. So good luck Hippielove

I would love to see your chart please.


----------



## mummy2o

Hippielove said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Mine had a big dip like yours at 5dpo. So good luck Hippielove
> 
> I would love to see your chart please.Click to expand...

If it works. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

I stopped temping afterwards as my temps went down due to peeing an hour before my temp time.


----------



## amytrisha

Could I join please?

I'm Amy, I had a MMC last year at 8 weeks but baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. I'm now very cautiously pregnant and extremely paranoid :dohh:
People think I'm over reacting and reading too much into things so it'll be good to speak to ladies who understand iykwim?
I've refrained from joining any pregnancy groups yet cos I'm so scared but I could do with the support from you ladies!

My EDD is March 12 :). My BBs used to be really sore but this morning only one of them is a tad sore and the other feels fine, I saw a lady post about this on the first page too.. It's so scary and I need to stop panicking but it's difficult :dohh:

Any advice and support would be great  Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Hi Amy.

The only group I've joined pregnancy wise is the one linked on the front page of this thread.

I'm too worried to join any others just yet.

The thread linked at the front is just for PAL so we all understand the worry in there.

Congrats and :dust: of the sticky variety xx


----------



## LucyLake

Welcome AmyTrisha,

Congrats! <3

I'm terrified as well. My advice and how I'm handling it is to literally take it one second at a time. I won't let myself go there in terms of thinking about gender, delivering, names, etc. the sore boobs kind of come and go, sometimes I have to ask my husband to push against them to feel the soreness. Other times, I touch them and they're sore. They've gotten sorer, on dpo 14 when I got my +, they felt fine and had me worried. Don't worry if your bb's aren't as sore, I actually think sore boobs on their own is not the best sign to hold onto, at least not for me. With our 9 year old, mine weren't that sore, instead I had wicked morning sickness and threw up everyday. With the MC, I needed to be practically on bed rest, had no energy, no appetite, only symptom was sore boobs, which as it turns out is more a symptom of pending AF for me...

Did you chart leading into this? I did and I've found it reassuring to see my temps staying high. 

I just take it one second at a time and believe in the power of prayer. I tell God thank you for every little sign that things are okay and just treasure the heck out of that sign. 

Huge hugs, I am terrified and can't relax for a second either <3


----------



## Tricia173

amytrisha said:


> Could I join please?
> 
> I'm Amy, I had a MMC last year at 8 weeks but baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. I'm now very cautiously pregnant and extremely paranoid :dohh:
> People think I'm over reacting and reading too much into things so it'll be good to speak to ladies who understand iykwim?
> I've refrained from joining any pregnancy groups yet cos I'm so scared but I could do with the support from you ladies!
> 
> My EDD is March 12 :). My BBs used to be really sore but this morning only one of them is a tad sore and the other feels fine, I saw a lady post about this on the first page too.. It's so scary and I need to stop panicking but it's difficult :dohh:
> 
> Any advice and support would be great  Xxx

I completely understand what you mean. It is very frustrating at this point. I seem to be waiting for something to happen!


----------



## amytrisha

@Nat - What's the thread called hun or do you mean this one? My brain isn't working properly ATM :haha: 
Thank you very much, lots of sticky dust to you too xx

@Lucy - I need to stop relying on my symptoms so much, but with my MMC they all pretty much disappeared so I'm trying to cling on to them all now :dohh: I've never temped so I can't really go off that :(
I am trying to take things one day at a time and like you each day I'm praying - I never really prayed before but during this pregnancy I'm asking God to keep my LO safe everyday x

@Tricia - Me too, pregnancy is meant to be a happy time I just can't seem to relax :( xx

It's good to know people know how I feel, despite the fact that none of us should have to feel like this :hugs:

I booked my first apt for Friday, I'm hoping the dr will realise how stressed this is making me and will hopefully book me an early scan to reassure me, but I've been told its unlikely they will :( just got my fxd now.

Sticky baby dust to all of you, I really hope we get our forever babies xx


----------



## Nat0609

amytrisha said:


> @Nat - What's the thread called hun or do you mean this one? My brain isn't working properly ATM :haha:
> Thank you very much, lots of sticky dust to you too xx

Ignore me, I've gone mental :blush:. I did mean this one. I thought we were in the TTC rainbow thread when I answered you so I wanted to link you to this one :dohh:

Baby brain is an annoying but good sign :winkwink: :haha: xx


----------



## amytrisha

Oh hahaha! Thought I was going mad then! 
I think I've had constant baby brain most of my life :dohh: it's a shame eh :haha: xx


----------



## Nat0609

amytrisha said:


> Oh hahaha! Thought I was going mad then!
> I think I've had constant baby brain most of my life :dohh: it's a shame eh :haha: xx

Nope, you are fine. It's me that's gone mad :dohh:

I'm quite smart normally but have no brain when pregnant xx


----------



## amytrisha

Nat0609 said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Oh hahaha! Thought I was going mad then!
> I think I've had constant baby brain most of my life :dohh: it's a shame eh :haha: xx
> 
> Nope, you are fine. It's me that's gone mad :dohh:
> 
> I'm quite smart normally but have no brain when pregnant xxClick to expand...

Like you said, it's a good thing! At least you can use pregnancy as an excuse :haha: xx


----------



## honeyprayer

Can I join?

Due March 20, 2014 with my rainbow! :cloud9:


----------



## Nat0609

honeyprayer said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Due March 20, 2014 with my rainbow! :cloud9:

Congrats, same due date  xx


----------



## honeyprayer

Do you think it's a bad sign that my FRER isnt any darker today at 18dpo compared to 16dpo. They look the same!

:/ the line is darker than the control line ... does it just stop progressing?


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats honeyprayer.


----------



## amytrisha

honeyprayer said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Due March 20, 2014 with my rainbow! :cloud9:

Congratulations 

I think once your line gets pretty dark it'll stop progressing xx


----------



## appeljax

Can I join? I am due march 20th i just had a miscarriage in may so I am kinda scared but i keep telling myself this time is different. I just knew I was prego again I had all the same symptoms as i did with the last one so i ended up testing 3 days before af was due and tested 7 more times in the last week to be sure lol.

So far i am hungry ALL the time my nipples are sensitive i have cramps (which worry me but im starting to think its all just gas sorry tmi) im also tired all the time.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hey appeljax, sounds like we have a similar situation. I also had a miscarriage in May and am now pregnant again.....welcome :flower:
Cramps are fine as long as you are not bleeding. Baby is making their new home


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats applejax


----------



## Nat0609

I had a miscarriage in May too xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nat0609 said:


> I had a miscarriage in May too xx

Me too. Seems there was a few of us in May.


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome applejax, sorry for your loss & congratulations xo

My symptoms are back properly today so I'm feeling quite happy lol! I love feeling sick  x


----------



## Nat0609

xxDreamxx said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I had a miscarriage in May too xx
> 
> Me too. Seems there was a few of us in May.Click to expand...

No AF between for me so I've had to do my best guess of when I ovulated :shrug:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Nat0609 said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I had a miscarriage in May too xx
> 
> Me too. Seems there was a few of us in May.Click to expand...
> 
> No AF between for me so I've had to do my best guess of when I ovulated :shrug:Click to expand...

I got my AF back 4 weeks 4 days after being induced. My Ob told me to wait for AF but I think that was mainly for dating purposes more than any other need.


----------



## Nat0609

xxDreamxx said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I had a miscarriage in May too xx
> 
> Me too. Seems there was a few of us in May.Click to expand...
> 
> No AF between for me so I've had to do my best guess of when I ovulated :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I got my AF back 4 weeks 4 days after being induced. My Ob told me to wait for AF but I think that was mainly for dating purposes more than any other need.Click to expand...

That's my issue, I don't know dates


----------



## appeljax

Thanks everyone and sorry for your losses as well 

Jessesgirl yea i keep telling myself my baby is growing :)


----------



## staysea

Hi to everyone. This is my third time pregnant. I had a MMC in Oct 2012 at 9wks ,and a blighted ovum in dec 2012. I hope this one sticks til the end. I am due March 20, and very hopeful that 3rd times a charm!!
Waiting to get a call from the nurse today about my second Hcg that was drawn this morning, looking for more than double of 1200. Today I am 4 weeks 6 days.


----------



## staysea

also can someone explain to me how to get my ticker to show up at the bottom instead of the link????
thanks


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats staysea.


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations staysea  have you copied the BB code? That's the code that you need to put into your sig x


----------



## Topanga053

amytrisha said:


> Could I join please?
> 
> People think I'm over reacting and reading too much into things so it'll be good to speak to ladies who understand... My BBs used to be really sore but this morning only one of them is a tad sore and the other feels fine, I saw a lady post about this on the first page too.. It's so scary and I need to stop panicking but it's difficult :dohh:
> 
> Any advice and support would be great  Xxx

Hey Amy! I think I remember you from the TTCAL board! I'm due in February if everything goes well. I *hate* when people talk to me like I'm overreacting! I think *anyone* who has been through a loss completely understands the fear! A loss really takes away your confidence in the process, so OF COURSE we worry! 

My BB soreness comes and goes, as do some of my other symptoms. We actually had an emergency scan on Monday (at 9w6d) because so many of my symptoms went away over the weekend and I was CONVINCED something had happened. But there was my little bean, moving his/her little arms and his/her little heart was beating away! That was a really good reminder for me that symptoms DO come and go, but everything can still be fine! The worrying isn't gone (and I'm not sure it will ever be, until I have a healthy baby crying in my arms.. and then I'll just worry about other stuff!), but it does get a little easier as time goes by. 



LucyLake said:


> Welcome AmyTrisha,
> 
> I'm terrified as well. My advice and how I'm handling it is to literally take it one second at a time. I won't let myself go there in terms of thinking about gender, delivering, names, etc.

I'm so glad I'm not alone Lucy! My mother-in-law asked me last night if we were going to take Lamazze classes and I honestly told her that I haven't thought AT ALL about that late in my pregnancy. Right now, it's just getting through each day and being grateful when I'm still pregnant at the end of the day. When I do look ahead, it's short term things, like telling myself I just need to make it to my next doctor's appointment. I find focusing on the short term milestones (first scan, next scan, next doctor's appointment, etc) make the fear much more manageable. I have not thought AT ALL about names, nursery colors, delivering, etc. I figure I have plenty of time to get to that later if everything is still going well in a couple of months.


----------



## staysea

Thank you amytrish I think I figured it out!:thumbup: 

Wow lots of you with March 20 as due date, so fun!!


----------



## staysea

although now the date is wrong in the ticker, can you let I am new at this hahaha. gotta try again


----------



## amytrisha

Topanga053 said:


> Hey Amy! I think I remember you from the TTCAL board! I'm due in February if everything goes well. I *hate* when people talk to me like I'm overreacting! I think *anyone* who has been through a loss completely understands the fear! A loss really takes away your confidence in the process, so OF COURSE we worry!
> 
> My BB soreness comes and goes, as do some of my other symptoms. We actually had an emergency scan on Monday (at 9w6d) because so many of my symptoms went away over the weekend and I was CONVINCED something had happened. But there was my little bean, moving his/her little arms and his/her little heart was beating away! That was a really good reminder for me that symptoms DO come and go, but everything can still be fine! The worrying isn't gone (and I'm not sure it will ever be, until I have a healthy baby crying in my arms.. and then I'll just worry about other stuff!), but it does get a little easier as time goes by

Hey, I remember you too from TTCAL & MC Support I think? 
Thank you so much, most people really don't understand and I think it definitely takes a loss for people to realise how precious/scary pregnancy can be!
How did you get your scan hun? I'm seriously thinking about asking for an early reassurance scan but many people have told me I'm unlikely to get one :( so many things are worrying me! 

I'm so glad your scan went ok and lil bubs is in there happy and healthy. I know what you mean, I won't stop worrying til then either and tbf even after then we'll be worrying lol! I'm taking things one day at a time.

Thanks again for your understanding words, H&H pregnancy to you x


----------



## Topanga053

My doctor is incredible. She told me after my miscarriage that she would get me in for an early scan next time, to help me relax. So I had a scan at 6w6d (baby measuring one week behind, because I ovulate a week later than normal) and we were actually able to see the heartbeat then. When I noticed my symptoms disappearing three weeks later, I just called the office and said that I was really anxious that my symptoms seemed to be going away and I wanted another ultrasound to make sure everything was still ok. My doctor was more than happy to order another one, even though I'm not considered high risk and everything was fine at the first one. Even the tech who did the second ultrasound said she was so glad that I called because she knows how difficult pregnancy after a MC can be and they don't want me to be worried all of the time!

I would absolutely call and ask! It certainly can't hurt. And if they say no and you do really want one, you can always consider switching providers. It's meant so much to me (words really can't express it) to have a doctor who really understands what I'm going through and wants to do everything she can to make me feel good about this pregnancy, emotionally as well as physically.

I hope you're able to get an early scan!! They can definitely help you relax (at least for a little while, LOL!). 

H&H pregnancy to you too!! xoxo


----------



## staysea

My hcg more than doubled from 1200 to 2800 in 48 hours, so my first little bit of excitement to celebrate. 
I am also getting a 6 week scan to ease some worry. My doctor is also great and knows it will help me relax a bit. So next Thursday I go for one, and it cant come fast enough!!


----------



## Nat0609

They don't really do early scans in the UK as if they scanned every nervous pregnant woman the NHS would collapse. Also I think they see it as what will happen will happen. I had an early scan, for medical reasons, with my MMC - saw a baby with heartbeat and then no heartbeat at next scan. In a way it was more heartbreaking having previously seen baby with a heartbeat and being told there was a very high chance of the pregnancy progressing after that x x


----------



## mummy2o

Depends how demanding you are. I got one last week, but they thought it could be ectopic, but the EPU gave me a follow up in three weeks. It feels so long, plus I'm starting to get more nervous as I started to spotting/bleeding around 7 weeks and I'm not far that now.


----------



## amytrisha

@Nat - I know that having an early scan doesn't mean for sure baby is gonna be ok but last time baby died 3 weeks before I found out and I know this sounds really horrible so please don't take it the wrong way but I'm petrified of carrying my baby and thinking its alive when it's not for that long again. If they do find out something's wrong then they'll start me off MCing themselves and I won't have to wait for weeks.. I'm not sure I'd be able to go through another natural miscarriage, last time I ended up losing too much blood and had to stay in hospital .. I'm petrified of this happening again x

@Mummy2o & Staysea - good luck for your scans! X

@topanga - your dr sounds lovely, in my surgery you basically get whichever doctor your given (there's only 5) so I never actually have a set dr. It definitely would ease my mind, even if its just for a week! I'm waking up every hour in the night to check if I'm bleeding, I'd like one peaceful night! 
My first dr appt is today, so I'm gonna ask then.. Ill update once I've been! Thanks for your advice xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I had my BETA bloods checked again today and they have gone up from 6600 at 5 weeks to 21,200 today at 5+3 :happydance:

I know the number itself doesn't mean anything, it's the doubling....but it just makes me feel better that it's going up nicely. Just gotta continue to double! :)


----------



## Nat0609

amytrisha said:


> @Nat - I know that having an early scan doesn't mean for sure baby is gonna be ok but last time baby died 3 weeks before I found out and I know this sounds really horrible so please don't take it the wrong way but I'm petrified of carrying my baby and thinking its alive when it's not for that long again. If they do find out something's wrong then they'll start me off MCing themselves and I won't have to wait for weeks.. I'm not sure I'd be able to go through another natural miscarriage, last time I ended up losing too much blood and had to stay in hospital .. I'm petrified of this happening again xx

I had exactly the same thing. Baby had died quite a few weeks before I found out. I had an ERPC but lost a lot of blood so I too had to stay in hospital so it's not that I don't understand or feel the same way to an extent.

However, I just don't think it'd be fair for someone to take up a scan spot just because they are worried as someone coming in with a ruptured ectopic or something else serious might then have to wait.

I think if a scan is wanted for purely reassurance reasons it should be paid for privately xx


----------



## Nat0609

xxDreamxx said:


> I had my BETA bloods checked again today and they have gone up from 6600 at 5 weeks to 21,200 today at 5+3 :happydance:
> 
> I know the number itself doesn't mean anything, it's the doubling....but it just makes me feel better that it's going up nicely. Just gotta continue to double! :)

Great news xx

I've got my next beta tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## amytrisha

@Dream - Congratulations :)x

@Nat - if I had a scan and somebody else had an emergency they'd be going to a different hospital anyway, my doctors sends people to a smaller hospital for scans, they'd only tell me to go to the main hospital if it was an emergency.
I wouldn't be able to afford a private scan for a while so I might as well wait for my 12wks? I understand what you saying but I do have quite a few concerns, ill just see what my dr thinks - like I said I might not get one, but its always worth a try imo. Sorry if I offended you or anything xx


----------



## Nat0609

amytrisha said:


> @Dream - Congratulations :)x
> 
> @Nat - if I had a scan and somebody else had an emergency they'd be going to a different hospital anyway, my doctors sends people to a smaller hospital for scans, they'd only tell me to go to the main hospital if it was an emergency.
> I wouldn't be able to afford a private scan for a while so I might as well wait for my 12wks? I understand what you saying but I do have quite a few concerns, ill just see what my dr thinks - like I said I might not get one, but its always worth a try imo. Sorry if I offended you or anything xx

You haven't offended me at all and I understand completely where you are coming from. Once bitten twice shy, right?

I think my opinion is that I'd rather NHS resource and money be spent on viable pregnancies than early pregnancy which is a big unknown and where the inevitable is just that.

I went into premature labour with my son twice and they managed to stop it both times and I was so grateful for that cos he eventually came 3 days before his due date but if he'd have come when I first went into labour he'd have had a lot of problems. 

So from a personal level I'd much rather money be spent on neo-natal wards and staff than EPAUs scanning us neurotic first triers :haha: xx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah I understand the NHS needs money to be spent in more severe departments, but so many women on here do get an early scan due to worrying and it helps them, I think if others are entitled then so should I.. 
Ofc if early scans didn't exist then the NHS paid thousands just to give me one, I'd be against it because I'm not that special .. But it happens everyday and if it'll make me enjoy my pregnancy a little more or if it'll avoid me going through what I went through last time then why not :shrug: xx


----------



## Nat0609

I think a certain amount of "lying" and "stretching the truth" goes on sometimes. Not that I'm suggesting you would do that.

I would say if your GP does refer you, don't go before 8 weeks xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am in Australia so scans here are a little different. With my first pregnancy, with it being a Fertility Assisted Pregnancy and my HCG not performing, then I was sent for an emergency scan early. This pregnancy was conceived whilst I waited for IVF so I am still under the Fertility Clinic where it's standard protocol to have a scan at around 7 weeks before being signed over to Ob care.

In Australia Medicare (Our version of NHS) pays for only so much of the scan...the rest is paid by me. I am going to a private ultrasound place so the out of pocket will be more BUT, as I have been through so much in the last year (Medicare runs each calendar year), it means the part that medicare pays goes up. I am out of pocket about $4000 in medical bills so medicare will pay up to 80% of my medical bills until December when it resets itself.

The only scan I will ask for which will be out of the ordinary here is one at around 16 weeks as this is when I lost my last baby...BUT my Ob has a scanner in her office, so will just get her to scan me at my Ob appointment at that time.


----------



## amytrisha

Nat0609 said:


> I think a certain amount of "lying" and "stretching the truth" goes on sometimes. Not that I'm suggesting you would do that.
> 
> I would say if your GP does refer you, don't go before 8 weeks xx

My GP might not give me a scan, but I'd certainly never tempt fate by lying to get one! 
I think a lot of people get scans due to worrying, they're called reassurance scans for a reason.. Anybody who lies to get their own way are sick.

I'm hoping to get it around 7-8 weeks, we'll see anyway xx


----------



## Nat0609

I wasn't aware reassurance scans were available on the NHS. I thought the policy was high risk or 3 previous miscarriages.

But if I'm wrong, and they are, then you might as well get one xx


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah the protocol tends to be after 3 mcs but it depends on the doctor and what they see fit. Some doctors will, some wont xx


----------



## Topanga053

Nat0609 said:


> I think my opinion is that I'd rather NHS resource and money be spent on viable pregnancies than early pregnancy which is a big unknown and where the inevitable is just that.
> 
> ... I'd much rather money be spent on neo-natal wards and staff than EPAUs scanning us neurotic first triers :haha: xx

I'm in the US where the healthcare system is obviously dramatically different, so I do understand the argument that resources are more scarce in the NHS and need to be conserved, but at the same time, I really find your comment about viable v. early pregnancies a little offensive. An early pregnancy can be viable, just as a later pregnancy can end in a loss. To suggest that somehow early pregnancy is "less than" or less deserving just because there is a higher risk of loss (which is still actually pretty low) I think is pretty hurtful, especially since so many women on this thread are IN the early stages of their pregnancy and are afraid of another loss. 

I'm sure it's not what you meant, but your comment does seem to be pretty disparaging. Besides, if NHS money is only spent on "viable pregnancies", what about treatment for women who are undergoing a loss? That money is being spent on a non-viable pregnancy. Besides, even over here, I would have no objection to a woman who's on Medicare getting a reassurance scan, even though it's public money that's being spent.. and I am incredibly conservative when it comes to the use of public benefits. 

Besides, I think that medical treatment isn't always just about the physical state of being of the patient; good medical treatment also honors the spiritual and emotional needs of the patient. If a woman is miserable with worry and not sleeping, eating, or happy, then her baby is potentially suffering as well. If a reassurance scan will improve her mental wellbeing and lower her stress level, then that is better for the baby too. You can't entirely disconnect the mother's mental/emotional health from the health of the baby because one can affect the other. Just look at the fact that women who are depressed are 50% less likely to conceive than women who aren't. We still don't entirely understand the complex way in which a mother's emotional state affects a growing fetus.

Like I said, I really do understand your underlying point about conserving resources, I think I'm just reacting to the way it was phrased.


----------



## honeyprayer

In Canada it's different for scans too. I think it all depends on who's care you are under. I've had 2 early losses and am now under the care of an RE. I am getting my first scan at 7 weeks and then every week until week 10 -- so I'll be getting 4 scans (weeks 7, 8, 9, and 10). Once my RE is happy that my pregnancy is progressing as it should, he "graduates" me to an actual OB for the rest of my pregnancy.

Some people need early scans. Doesnt mean the needs of those who need them in an emergency are taken away. I dont think any one pregnancy is more "important" than the other. I'm only getting so many scans because of my history and because that is why my RE's protocol is.


----------



## Nat0609

Topanga053 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I think my opinion is that I'd rather NHS resource and money be spent on viable pregnancies than early pregnancy which is a big unknown and where the inevitable is just that.
> 
> ... I'd much rather money be spent on neo-natal wards and staff than EPAUs scanning us neurotic first triers :haha: xx
> 
> I'm in the US where the healthcare system is obviously dramatically different, so I do understand the argument that resources are more scarce in the NHS and need to be conserved, but at the same time, I really find your comment about viable v. early pregnancies a little offensive. An early pregnancy can be viable, just as a later pregnancy can end in a loss. To suggest that somehow early pregnancy is "less than" or less deserving just because there is a higher risk of loss (which is still actually pretty low) I think is pretty hurtful, especially since so many women on this thread are IN the early stages of their pregnancy and are afraid of another loss.
> 
> I'm sure it's not what you meant, but your comment does seem to be pretty disparaging. Besides, if NHS money is only spent on "viable pregnancies", what about treatment for women who are undergoing a loss? That money is being spent on a non-viable pregnancy. Besides, even over here, I would have no objection to a woman who's on Medicare getting a reassurance scan, even though it's public money that's being spent.. and I am incredibly conservative when it comes to the use of public benefits.
> 
> Besides, I think that medical treatment isn't always just about the physical state of being of the patient; good medical treatment also honors the spiritual and emotional needs of the patient. If a woman is miserable with worry and not sleeping, eating, or happy, then her baby is potentially suffering as well. If a reassurance scan will improve her mental wellbeing and lower her stress level, then that is better for the baby too. You can't entirely disconnect the mother's mental/emotional health from the health of the baby because one can affect the other. Just look at the fact that women who are depressed are 50% less likely to conceive than women who aren't. We still don't entirely understand the complex way in which a mother's emotional state affects a growing fetus.
> 
> Like I said, I really do understand your underlying point about conserving resources, I think I'm just reacting to the way it was phrased.Click to expand...

By "viable" I meant ladies that give birth to preemies. You can't save a baby at 6 weeks pregnant. That's not to belittle a first tri loss but there is very little, if anything, that can be done. If there is anyone here that would rather money be spent on their 6 week ultrasound than saving their baby born prematurely I'll be very much surprised!

We are ALL here cos we are afraid of another loss. I myself am obviously afraid of another loss or I wouldnt be here so I dont think what i said was offensive given that I am in the same boat. I just don't agree with people getting scans because they want one rather than need one.

Having one miscarriage alone doesn't make you more likely to have another. If there is nothing in a new pregnancy to suggest anything is wrong (pain/bleeding etc) I don't think a scan is necessary due to a previous loss unless recommended by the individual's Consultant.

That's my opinion and I'm entitled to it.


----------



## Nat0609

honeyprayer said:


> In Canada it's different for scans too. I think it all depends on who's care you are under. I've had 2 early losses and am now under the care of an RE. I am getting my first scan at 7 weeks and then every week until week 10 -- so I'll be getting 4 scans (weeks 7, 8, 9, and 10). Once my RE is happy that my pregnancy is progressing as it should, he "graduates" me to an actual OB for the rest of my pregnancy.
> 
> Some people need early scans. Doesnt mean the needs of those who need them in an emergency are taken away. I dont think any one pregnancy is more "important" than the other. I'm only getting so many scans because of my history and because that is why my RE's protocol is.

You've hit the nail on the head with "need". Your Doctor is recommending this to you not the other way around and that is what I have the issue with.


----------



## amytrisha

I didn't 'want' an early scan for the sake of it though, I felt I needed one to help me calm down and relax. Currently I'm crying every time I lose a symptom and waking up in the middle of the night to check for bleeding.. Which obviously doesn't help me or the baby. 

Anyways moving on.. I saw a new doctor, he didn't have a clue about anything and told me I had to ask my midwife about any concerns, she should get in touch within a week or two. I even had to tell him to give me folic acid! :wacko: x


----------



## Topanga053

amytrisha said:


> I didn't 'want' an early scan for the sake of it though, I felt I needed one to help me calm down and relax. Currently I'm crying every time I lose a symptom and waking up in the middle of the night to check for bleeding.. Which obviously doesn't help me or the baby.

I'm so sorry. :nope: I know *EXACTLY* what that feels like. Last weekend when my symptoms eased up, I couldn't do anything but worry. DH and I were on a "get away" weekend and all I could do was talk or worry about the baby. Poor DH! When we got the reassurance scan, he was like, "see, I TOLD you everything was fine!!" :haha: 

I really hope you can get in for a scan and just put your mind at ease. Dealing with that amount of anxiety is miserable. I'll be thinking of you! Let me know what happens!! :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

I think we all check for bleeding on a regular basis. I AM bleeding and have done from the start.

A scan at this stage would be more worrisome I think.


----------



## Twinkl3

We've been for an early scan today (due to x2 mc) and have been told an EDD of 4th March  lets hope this little beanie is a keeper!!


----------



## amytrisha

@Nat - Fair enough, that's you. I think it'd help me tbh. Can we drop it now? I only came on here for reassurance/to speak to women who felt the same.

@Topanga - Thank you, I'm glad everything seems to be going well for you though. The anxiety is miserable, I put it to the back of my mind but it always pops up again. Ill jus wait for my midwife and hopefully everything will be fine :) I will keep you updated, thanks again :hugs:

@Twinkl3 - Congratulations  I'm glad you got good news! X


----------



## Twinkl3

Thank you very much hun :)

I'm absolutely petrified! I can't help but think of negative things. It was such an unreal experience seeing the heartbeat today, considering everytime I've been the EPU it has always been for bad things.


----------



## Nat0609

amytrisha said:


> @Nat - Fair enough, that's you. I think it'd help me tbh. Can we drop it now? I only came on here for reassurance/to speak to women who felt the same.

I thought I'd clearly said above that I felt the same :shrug:


----------



## amytrisha

But you don't, we obviously disagree about reassurance scans. Id do anything to see that my baby is developing right now but we share different views on that. Please can we leave it now? I'm sorry to hear you've been bleeding and tbf I think rather than discussing our different views we should be supporting enough other so I'd prefer to forget this conversation? X

@Twinkl3 - Try to relax now hun, easier said than done but its a good thing you've seen LO healthy! How far are you? X


----------



## Twinkl3

7 + 3 .. Which I think it about right as I don't have a set cycle pattern, but they seemed to hover around 30-31 days :) Still early days so not getting 'too' excited as 'you never know'.

I see you're from Manchester? What area if you don't mind me asking? :) Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## amytrisha

Aaw, I hope it's your sticky :cloud9:

I'm from Bolton, Manchester is just easier :haha: are you from Manchester?


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Twinkl3


----------



## Twinkl3

Thank you Hippielove :flower:

Amytrisha - I'm from Wigan, so not a great distance from you :D I agree, saying Manchester is so much easier for people to know where you are from rather than the town names.


----------



## amytrisha

Definitely not far, I live on the Wigan side of Bolton :haha: if I told somebody from London or Scotland I was from Bolton they probably wouldn't have a clue lol! Not seen many people on BnB from closeby so :wave:!


----------



## Tricia173

Twinkl3 said:


> We've been for an early scan today (due to x2 mc) and have been told an EDD of 4th March  lets hope this little beanie is a keeper!!

Fingers crossed that this is your rainbow!


----------



## Cherub85

Hiiiiiiiii

I got my :bfp: yesterday :) eeeeeeeekkkkkkk

Worked it out to that I'd be due around March 27th xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I'm out. "Failing" pregnancy diagnosed yesterday.

H&H 9 months to everyone xx


----------



## Cherub85

Nat0609 said:


> I'm out. "Failing" pregnancy diagnosed yesterday.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone xx

:hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Nat0609 said:


> I'm out. "Failing" pregnancy diagnosed yesterday.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone xx

:hugs: so sorry xx


----------



## amytrisha

Cherub85 said:


> Hiiiiiiiii
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday :) eeeeeeeekkkkkkk
> 
> Worked it out to that I'd be due around March 27th xxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## Cherub85

amytrisha said:


> Cherub85 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiiiii
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday :) eeeeeeeekkkkkkk
> 
> Worked it out to that I'd be due around March 27th xxx
> 
> Congratulations xxClick to expand...

Thank you :D


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry to hear about that nat. Hopefully your next will be sticky.


----------



## honeyprayer

Sorry to hear Nat :hugs:


----------



## tardis103

Hey everybody. I'm kind of a bridge between March and April over here!
I'm only 3w6d because I *foolishly* tested early on a whim and got a BFP on dpo 9. I'm now on dpo 12 and you better believe I've been POS every morning and watching that line get darker. 
We lost our first during the first trimester in September. It was a physically and emotionally excruciating time. We've been TTC ever since with no luck until now. 
I'm super anxious but trying very hard to be positive. I've decided to see a midwifery practice this time instead of my OB because we want as natural of a pregnancy and birth as possible. I'm hoping they will help me keep perspective every time I want a scan or test because my nerves get the best of me. 
I have insurance but everything is very expensive. A scan costs over $300 and even a qualitative pregnancy test is $90 even though they use the same Wondfo strips I can buy on Amazon for less than a dollar!

Last time I had very few symptoms, but this time I am already nauseous and my bbs hurt! I hope that is a good sign.


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Cherub85.


----------



## Hippielove

So sorry to hear that Nat :hug:


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats tardis103 when do you think you are really due.?


----------



## Topanga053

Nat0609 said:


> I'm out. "Failing" pregnancy diagnosed yesterday.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone xx

:hugs:

I'm so sorry. I know there are no words. Take care of yourself and know that we're all here for you if you need support.


----------



## staysea

I am really worried, I have been having cramps and spotting since Saturday. RE office not open until this morning (although I called them Saturday and they said to come Monday for bloodwork) . I went in first thing this morning, and they only did bloodwork and I have to wait until tomorrow for the scan. I know I might not see a heartbeat being only 5 weeks and 5 days tomorrow, but hopefully there is a sac and pole, something that gives me some hope, as I have had two losses. 
Things have slowed down since Saturday which I should be happy about, but the fear is overwhelming me.


----------



## Topanga053

I'm so sorry, staysea. I've never experienced spotting (even with my loss), but I do know some girls who have had heavy spotting and still gone on to have healthy pregnancies. Either way, I know the waiting is often the most unbearable part of this whole process and I hope that today goes by quickly and your scan tomorrow shows good things! Thinking of you!! xoxoxo


----------



## amytrisha

Staysea I hope your scan goes ok, I know it's gonna be scary for you but try to relax as much as you possible until tomorrow.
I hope everything goes well for you, keep us updated :hugs: xxx


----------



## Emily2630

Hi ladies, hoping I can join. This is my third pregnancy this year, mmc at 9 weeks in march and chemical in may. I'm 5w6d, due march 18. I'm hopeful but having a hard time getting excited. I did start having some mild symptoms like fatigue and breast soreness and in a weird way that's been nice as I didn't have those with my losses. It's all a bit nerve racking and just want it to be different this time!


----------



## mummy2o

staysea I know what your going through. I had a miscarriage at 7w last time and today at 6w 6d I had some brown spotting and the tiniest red blood clot. The earliest I'll be able to get to the EPAU is Thursday as its the end of school in the UK and I need to do things with my son for that. Its not a lot for now, but its not putting my mind at ease one bit :(


----------



## staysea

mummy2o said:


> staysea I know what your going through. I had a miscarriage at 7w last time and today at 6w 6d I had some brown spotting and the tiniest red blood clot. The earliest I'll be able to get to the EPAU is Thursday as its the end of school in the UK and I need to do things with my son for that. Its not a lot for now, but its not putting my mind at ease one bit :(

I am really going to pray for you that everything is ok, I hope it all stops and all is fine. I am hoping for both of us it is old blood from implantation that never came out. Positive thoughts, lets try!


----------



## tardis103

Hippielove said:


> Welcome and congrats tardis103 when do you think you are really due.?

Since I know when I ovulated within a day or two, I think I'm due right around March 31- April 1.


----------



## Tricia173

So.... Had my 8 week scan today.... And they found a second baby! We are in shock! Baby b is smaller and has a slower heart beat at 152bpm whereas baby a is about 185, so we go back in one week to make sure baby b is still growing. Got to hear both heart beats, what a magical sound! :happydance:


----------



## amytrisha

I'm praying for you both Staysea & Mummy2o :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## staysea

Tricia173 said:


> So.... Had my 8 week scan today.... And they found a second baby! We are in shock! Baby b is smaller and has a slower heart beat at 152bpm whereas baby a is about 185, so we go back in one week to make sure baby b is still growing. Got to hear both heart beats, what a magical sound! :happydance:

Congrats!! That is so exciting. I am secretly hoping they see two babies when I get my scan! I am sure baby B will catch right up!!


----------



## tardis103

Staysea & Mummy2o- I'm praying for you too!


----------



## amytrisha

Tricia173 said:


> So.... Had my 8 week scan today.... And they found a second baby! We are in shock! Baby b is smaller and has a slower heart beat at 152bpm whereas baby a is about 185, so we go back in one week to make sure baby b is still growing. Got to hear both heart beats, what a magical sound! :happydance:

That's amazing! Double congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## mummy2o

Tricia173 said:


> So.... Had my 8 week scan today.... And they found a second baby! We are in shock! Baby b is smaller and has a slower heart beat at 152bpm whereas baby a is about 185, so we go back in one week to make sure baby b is still growing. Got to hear both heart beats, what a magical sound! :happydance:

Congrats. Sure it will be fine.

AFM the bleeding has stopped so guessing it was just left over blood as it never went pink. Still scared though :(


----------



## amytrisha

Glad the bleeding has stopped hun, I'd still ring EPU or your dr when you can, just to put your mind a rest :hugs:


----------



## Tricia173

mummy2o said:


> Tricia173 said:
> 
> 
> So.... Had my 8 week scan today.... And they found a second baby! We are in shock! Baby b is smaller and has a slower heart beat at 152bpm whereas baby a is about 185, so we go back in one week to make sure baby b is still growing. Got to hear both heart beats, what a magical sound! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats. Sure it will be fine.
> 
> AFM the bleeding has stopped so guessing it was just left over blood as it never went pink. Still scared though :(Click to expand...


Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped!


----------



## staysea

I went to go in for my ultrasound at the RE clinic this morning before work, and they turned me away because the new receptionist screwed up and booked me in for a 10 minute ultrasound not a 30 minute one, so I got up early and had a full bladder and was sent away crying, why are people so inconsiderate?, I am sure a few people wouldnt have minded waiting a few extra minutes for someone who was spotting and cramping and pregnant, as most of the morning patients are for cycle monitoring, and with all the run around they gave me it was already 23 minutes of them explaining to me why they couldnt do it. But the kicker,,,, no one was in the waiting room.
Now I have to find a replacement for my job (I work in daycare) for one hour so I can go in when they do OB ultrasounds at 11am tomorrow. 
Trying to keep calm, but not easy when people make stupid mistakes that affect your whole day.


----------



## Tricia173

staysea said:


> I went to go in for my ultrasound at the RE clinic this morning before work, and they turned me away because the new receptionist screwed up and booked me in for a 10 minute ultrasound not a 30 minute one, so I got up early and had a full bladder and was sent away crying, why are people so inconsiderate?, I am sure a few people wouldnt have minded waiting a few extra minutes for someone who was spotting and cramping and pregnant, as most of the morning patients are for cycle monitoring, and with all the run around they gave me it was already 23 minutes of them explaining to me why they couldnt do it. But the kicker,,,, no one was in the waiting room.
> Now I have to find a replacement for my job (I work in daycare) for one hour so I can go in when they do OB ultrasounds at 11am tomorrow.
> Trying to keep calm, but not easy when people make stupid mistakes that affect your whole day.

That makes things quite difficult. I hate when other people screw up!


----------



## mummy2o

staysea said:


> I went to go in for my ultrasound at the RE clinic this morning before work, and they turned me away because the new receptionist screwed up and booked me in for a 10 minute ultrasound not a 30 minute one, so I got up early and had a full bladder and was sent away crying, why are people so inconsiderate?, I am sure a few people wouldnt have minded waiting a few extra minutes for someone who was spotting and cramping and pregnant, as most of the morning patients are for cycle monitoring, and with all the run around they gave me it was already 23 minutes of them explaining to me why they couldnt do it. But the kicker,,,, no one was in the waiting room.
> Now I have to find a replacement for my job (I work in daycare) for one hour so I can go in when they do OB ultrasounds at 11am tomorrow.
> Trying to keep calm, but not easy when people make stupid mistakes that affect your whole day.

I'm sorry that that they screwed up. I know how annoying it can be!


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats Emily2630.


----------



## mummy2o

Hippie, just seen your chart. When are you planning on testing?

AFM I know this is going to sound totally ungrateful and terrible, but right now I really wish I wasn't pregnant. My morning sickness is really getting on top of me. About 1 day a week out of 3 I've been fine, the rest I've more or less lounged on the couch all day trying not to be sick. In a way I would rather be sick so it gets it out of my system. If I don't eat it gets worse, if I do eat it gets worse. I'm more or less getting to nauseous to do anything, even taking my son to his riding lesson was a struggle!

Sorry I just needed to vent and I feel awful thinking like this, and I know once I get past this it will be fine.


----------



## Tricia173

Twinmummy - how are things going? Did your scan go well?


----------



## Hippielove

Mummy2o I'll be testing tomorrow.


----------



## amytrisha

Symptoms have gone this morning :( scares me so bad! I know they disappear and come back a lot in early pregnancy but it doesn't stop me from worrying..

Hope you ladies are ok x


----------



## twinmummy06

Good luck hippie!

Tricia our 6+5 was great, thanks :flower: Bub measured 6+4 with a heartbeat of 122. 

Had a bit of a scare at 8 weeks with pink and blood streaked mucus for a day or two, but scan showed bub still there blipping away.


----------



## twinmummy06

Just saw they found a second baby Tricia :happydance: I'm secretly jealous :haha: I would LOOOOOOVE twins again!


----------



## mummy2o

My morning sickness hasn't eased at all really. I had a good day yesterday and I wasn't half as nausous but it scared the hell out of me, but back to full force today. I can't keep my folic acid down so having to switch to a liquid forum. Fried chicken has been the only food I seem to want to eat also :S

Hope your all doing ok


----------



## amytrisha

Scrap that I threw up for the first time straight after posting.. Oops! :haha:


----------



## mrs.e.e

Can't quite believe I'm here,, we lost our baby in April at 13.6 weeks to a cystic hygroma. We still don't have the autopsy so I'm panicking like mad. Our last baby was an ivf and this was natural so you can imagine the surprise ..... I just need to see that nt measurement so I can relax I think I'm about 7 weeks now


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> Good luck hippie!
> 
> Tricia our 6+5 was great, thanks :flower: Bub measured 6+4 with a heartbeat of 122.
> 
> Had a bit of a scare at 8 weeks with pink and blood streaked mucus for a day or two, but scan showed bub still there blipping away.

So glad to hear everything is looking good!

We are really excited about twins....though it is a bit scary lol


----------



## xxDreamxx

mrs.e.e said:


> Can't quite believe I'm here,, we lost our baby in April at 13.6 weeks to a cystic hygroma. We still don't have the autopsy so I'm panicking like mad. Our last baby was an ivf and this was natural so you can imagine the surprise ..... I just need to see that nt measurement so I can relax I think I'm about 7 weeks now

Hi & Welcome

I can't believe I am here either. I lost my baby at 16 weeks in May to Triploidy and he was conceived through IUI. Was all set to start IVF in August & got a :bfp: naturally.

I too am waiting for the 12 week screening as that's where it became apparent last time that all was not well. 

Good luck to you {hugs}


----------



## Cherub85

mummy2o said:


> My morning sickness hasn't eased at all really. I had a good day yesterday and I wasn't half as nausous but it scared the hell out of me, but back to full force today. I can't keep my folic acid down so having to switch to a liquid forum. Fried chicken has been the only food I seem to want to eat also :S
> 
> Hope your all doing ok

Fried chicken sounds good though :winkwink:

Are you feeling any better now? Have you tried ginger? 

I had my first experience of proper nausea today :sick: yukkkk x


----------



## mummy2o

Cherub85 said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> My morning sickness hasn't eased at all really. I had a good day yesterday and I wasn't half as nausous but it scared the hell out of me, but back to full force today. I can't keep my folic acid down so having to switch to a liquid forum. Fried chicken has been the only food I seem to want to eat also :S
> 
> Hope your all doing ok
> 
> Fried chicken sounds good though :winkwink:
> 
> Are you feeling any better now? Have you tried ginger?
> 
> I had my first experience of proper nausea today :sick: yukkkk xClick to expand...

I find sucking on boiled sweets or constantly eating helps! Its picked up today and yesterday afternoon.

I'm sorry your feeling bad also :(


----------



## LucyLake

So Im in the ER right now because I had the smallest brown spot you've ever seen.

They did two scans and found that 

Baby A Hb: 147
Baby B Hb: 119

Hgc: 13,313

Twins! But, for the moment they share my sac. They are measuring 6:1 and 6:0, so a match for my 6/16 last period.

Very, very nervous due to the spot which they think is them trying to form their own sac/placenta...and terrified about the same sac deal. But, I'm cautiously thrilled. 

Tricia173: in total shock right now. Feeling everything you felt...she told me that if she hasn't spent 45 min on the vaginal u/s, she wouldn't have found baby b today.

We don't know if they're fraternal or identical, just that one is 6:0 and other is 6:1. So possibly fraternal with two separate sperm/intercourse events which makes sense with my chart, but then again they share a sac and can't make out a separation membrane so who knows, maybe identical.


----------



## twinmummy06

Lucylake, congratulations first!

If they share a sac they are 100% identical. 

Whether they find a membrane or not will determine just how high risk your pregnancy will be. No separating membrane will be a mo/mo (monochorionic/monoamniotic - one placenta/one sac) pregnancy which is extremely high risk for cord entanglement and WILL result in early delivery to avoid this - they usually aim for 30-34 weeks. 
If they find a membrane (which I pray they do) they are mo/di - monochorionic/diamniotic - one placenta/two sacs (inside one big sac). Both need to be monitored for TTTS so ensure you have great care. My boys were mo/di and it can be scary.


----------



## LucyLake

twinmummy06 said:


> Lucylake, congratulations first!
> 
> If they share a sac they are 100% identical.
> 
> Whether they find a membrane or not will determine just how high risk your pregnancy will be. No separating membrane will be a mo/mo (monochorionic/monoamniotic - one placenta/one sac) pregnancy which is extremely high risk for cord entanglement and WILL result in early delivery to avoid this - they usually aim for 30-34 weeks.
> If they find a membrane (which I pray they do) they are mo/di - monochorionic/diamniotic - one placenta/two sacs (inside one big sac). Both need to be monitored for TTTS so ensure you have great care. My boys were mo/di and it can be scary.

Twinmummy06, thank you so much for your congrats and quick answer!! <3 It REALLY scared me when she said they're in the same sac with no visible membrane separation just yet. I'm SO trying to remind myself that it's early (just 6w1), I have the tilted uterus making it hard to find them to begin with, and she did feel confident they'd see separation at 8 week/4 scan. But, OMG, this is frightening. I will pray every night they are mo-di like yours!! <3 The ER also told me to consider this high risk due to the brown spot and possibly switch OB's as mine didn't even want to do hgc levels or have the first post/MC scan until 8-4. <3

huge hugs and thank you!!! <3


----------



## twinmummy06

Try not to stress yet (I know, I know :haha:) I know it sounds scary but take comfort in that mo/mo pregnancies account for like 1% of identical pregnancies, so the risk is very low. They didn't find our membrane until the 12 week scan - some people find out even later as it can be hard to find it. 

You need to be confident in your OB - sharing a placenta means you will need lots of care and specifically at least fortnight ultrasounds from the second tri. I'm part of a wonderful Facebook group full of heaps if information about mo/di twins and sign to watch for later. If you would like the link just pm me. They do have a sister group for mo/mo to but let hope you don't have to go there :hugs:


----------



## Tricia173

LucyLake said:


> So Im in the ER right now because I had the smallest brown spot you've ever seen.
> 
> They did two scans and found that
> 
> Baby A Hb: 147
> Baby B Hb: 119
> 
> Hgc: 13,313
> 
> Twins! But, for the moment they share my sac. They are measuring 6:1 and 6:0, so a match for my 6/16 last period.
> 
> Very, very nervous due to the spot which they think is them trying to form their own sac/placenta...and terrified about the same sac deal. But, I'm cautiously thrilled.
> 
> Tricia173: in total shock right now. Feeling everything you felt...she told me that if she hasn't spent 45 min on the vaginal u/s, she wouldn't have found baby b today.
> 
> We don't know if they're fraternal or identical, just that one is 6:0 and other is 6:1. So possibly fraternal with two separate sperm/intercourse events which makes sense with my chart, but then again they share a sac and can't make out a separation membrane so who knows, maybe identical.

Twin! Very exciting! They completely missed my second baby at the 6 week ultrasound, luckily they found baby b at 8 weeks. 

Hopefully they find that membrane! Here's to a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Hippielove

Omg LacyLake, congrats on the twins.


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats on the twins lacy


----------



## Tricia173

Had another ultrasound today and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be grateful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken! :cry:


----------



## Cherub85

Tricia173 said:


> Had another ultrasound today and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be grateful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken! :cry:

:hugs: Sorry hunni xxx


----------



## MrsPhez

Tricia173 said:


> Had another ultrasound today and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be grateful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken! :cry:

So sorry to hear that news :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh Tricia :cry: I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LucyLake

Awww.....Tricia173 huge hugs. I can understand the emotions you must be feeling right now. I'm so sorry for your loss and always here if you want to talk <3 :hugs: :hug:


----------



## LucyLake

twinmummy06 said:


> Try not to stress yet (I know, I know :haha:) I know it sounds scary but take comfort in that mo/mo pregnancies account for like 1% of identical pregnancies, so the risk is very low. They didn't find our membrane until the 12 week scan - some people find out even later as it can be hard to find it.
> 
> You need to be confident in your OB - sharing a placenta means you will need lots of care and specifically at least fortnight ultrasounds from the second tri. I'm part of a wonderful Facebook group full of heaps if information about mo/di twins and sign to watch for later. If you would like the link just pm me. They do have a sister group for mo/mo to but let hope you don't have to go there :hugs:

You have been a breath of fresh air TwinMummy and your insight really put me at ease today. <3. I think you also helped me realize just how high risk identicals really are. I get the feeling that clear separate sacs with fraternals are visible earlier. Thanks to your insight, I called my OB right away today. She was off, but actually got back to my nurse by email asking me to come on Friday 8/2. Then I got scared at how quickly they got back to me that they really think the spot yesterday/scan without membrane is serious. :cry: I relayed some concerns about getting proper nutrition and about the membrane, apparently they will talk to me Friday about getting a perinatologist. They're waiting for the ER to send them the photos, I'm still hoping to get one. The babies sit diagonally from one another right now, one in the upper left, one to the lower right. For the moment, it DOES look a lot like a mono-mono scan at the same stage, this one specifically, except they're further apart and more diagonal than this: 

https://www.twin-pregnancy-and-beyond.com/images/identical-twins-6-weeks-ultrasound-21593713.jpg

What you said about seeing a divide at 12 weeks really helped. <3

If I get the perinatologist, it might be the best thing that ever happened to me. My doctor Diana Weihs is highly rated for high risk, my BFF had a within 15 minutes emergency c-section cord around neck birth with her and then a VBAC with number 2. But, her sonographer is the very worst!!!! And I hate scanning with her and would just as soon go to the ER rather than deal again! 

Really hopeful they can help me if there are complications like TTTS and Trap.

Thank you so much, I would love to join the FB group. <3 I hope your pregnancy is going well, I'm starting to understand how terrifying your mono-di pregnancy must have been <3


----------



## twinmummy06

It is very easy to see the difference in fraternals early as they are definite separate sacs. If you just take a google at U/S pics for fraternal twins and shared placenta identicals- you will see the difference.
I hope they get you the perinatologist, it will be very worthwhile. The membrane can be very tricky to find as some can be thin and sneaky, so it might take a good while of looking to find it. But chances are on your side its there :hugs:

I will message you the FB link - there is heaps of helpful information in there (including what kind of care you will need to expect/demand, info on TTTS and TAPS and signs that you can watch for to help catch it in time) and then a link to specifically mo/di pregnant women which I'm sure will be even more help to you again.


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks again TwinMummy06. <3 I took a look at some scans and you are so right...we're talking about a thick, thick line with fraternals and mine is very similar to the link I added there. 

I also felt pretty strongly that it was me and not my husband's sperm because of my addiction to yams (I thought I was just working on my luteal phase when I plastered them on salads, made pies, and ate them drenched in olive oil for the last 4 months up until ovulation.) Also, my age and the fact that I had numerous peak opk's in one cycle and so on. Definitely felt it would be more likely to be identicals. We have NO twins in our family at all on either side so it sounds more like a chance situation than genetic as fraternals can often be. 

Thank you for offering me the link <3 I'm so grateful and had no clue this kind of support even existed. I'm starting to see that the stats ARE on your side in a case like this, but that the chance of di-di is lower :( :( than mono-di. She could not see two placentas either just yet...

Thank you so much, so grateful to you!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## twinmummy06

Sent hun xx


----------



## mummy2o

Tricia173 said:


> Had another ultrasound today and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be grateful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken! :cry:

Sorry that baby b didn't make it. :hugs:


----------



## staysea

Tricia173 said:


> Had another ultrasound today and baby b didn't make it, I am trying to just be grateful baby a is doing well but I am heartbroken! :cry:

I am so sorry to read this. I am sad for you. Try to be strong for baby a!
Hugs!


----------



## mummy2o

My morning sickness has more or less vanished, so I'm now paranoid that its bad! I'm 8 weeks and it sounds pretty early to have gone :(


----------



## Tricia173

mummy2o said:


> My morning sickness has more or less vanished, so I'm now paranoid that its bad! I'm 8 weeks and it sounds pretty early to have gone :(

Symptoms come and go, hopefully everything is just fine!


----------



## amytrisha

So sorry Tricia xx


----------



## hilslo

Hello ladies - I'm very excited but terrified to be posting here. I got my bfp a couple of weeks ago and found out last week that this baby is growing in the right place!!!

I only just sneak into here as I think my edd is around 30 March. Fingers crossed I make it that far.

Tricia - so sorry to hear about baby b. I hope you're ok. Sending lots of hugs your way. x


----------



## Hippielove

Welcome and congrats hilslo, been waiting for your post.


----------



## mrs.e.e

xxDreamxx said:


> mrs.e.e said:
> 
> 
> Can't quite believe I'm here,, we lost our baby in April at 13.6 weeks to a cystic hygroma. We still don't have the autopsy so I'm panicking like mad. Our last baby was an ivf and this was natural so you can imagine the surprise ..... I just need to see that nt measurement so I can relax I think I'm about 7 weeks now
> 
> Hi & Welcome
> 
> I can't believe I am here either. I lost my baby at 16 weeks in May to Triploidy and he was conceived through IUI. Was all set to start IVF in August & got a :bfp: naturally.
> 
> I too am waiting for the 12 week screening as that's where it became apparent last time that all was not well.
> 
> Good luck to you {hugs}Click to expand...



Fingers crossed for us both, the pain of losing after seeing the baby on a scan is almost unbearable.


----------



## Tricia173

Hey ladies, how are you all feeling? I hope everyone is doing great!

I have my first "real" prenatal appointment in the morning which I am excited for! (All my other appointments have been ultrasounds with the fertility specialist, I was released to my ob last week.)

Next Monday I have my 11 week ultrasound, I will feel much better after I get through that one because that is about week I lost my last baby.


----------



## staysea

I had an ultrasound yesterday at the fertility clinic. Baby measuring exact at 7 weeks 4 days!! Heartbeat was 158! Only worry I have is the yolk sac does not look like it should, thick, misshapen and jagged edges, of course Dr Google says it is bad not to have a round even yolk sac, worried sick still...they are rechecking me in 2 weeks because of this. Ugh I am so frustrated that I cant just get get good news and have nothing to worry about. Praying all will be well thats all I can do.


----------



## mummy2o

Staysea I hope everything is ok. Don't worry to much a lot can happen in 2 weeks!

I had a good scan this afternoon. Baby had a heart beat so all was fine. But I've been put back 5 days :( I know my dates are right, so we'll see if it catches up later


----------



## staysea

On my first ultrasound I was 6 weeks 5 days and they told me I was 6 weeks 1 day, this worried me as I knew my exact ovulation day (as I can feel it) plus it was confirmed at the fertility clinic that the egg was ovulated, so I was upset it wasnt bang on. Then this past week I measured to the exact day I ovulated, so you will catch up too!!!


----------



## SarandrewBean

Hi everyone! I had a loss in December 2010 and again on the 14th of June 2013. We conceived pretty much about a week or two after the 2nd loss (yet to have official age of new baby) but regardless will be due in March 2014 :D

Feeling nervous, excited etc but this pregnancy I don't know just 'feels different' silly to say but it does :D

Congrats everyone and wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)

<3


----------



## Hippielove

SarandrewBean said:


> Hi everyone! I had a loss in December 2010 and again on the 14th of June 2013. We conceived pretty much about a week or two after the 2nd loss (yet to have official age of new baby) but regardless will be due in March 2014 :D
> 
> Feeling nervous, excited etc but this pregnancy I don't know just 'feels different' silly to say but it does :D
> 
> Congrats everyone and wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> <3

Congrats, what the due date?


----------



## SarandrewBean

28th of march x


----------



## LucyLake

I had a third scan today to see if we can see the dividing membrane between the babies. It's not there yet and it may never be the OB cautioned. Baby A measures 7w5 with HB of 166 and Baby B measures 7w4 with HB of 162. 

They are pleased with their progress and they measure bang on for my chart dates.

I'm just trying to stay strong, I was referred today to our high risk TX Perinatal Group and told there's a very real possibility that I'll deliver as early as 32 weeks and have a January due date so they don't entangle. I may be admitted at 24 weeks to the hospital if they stay this way and watched every minute so the cords don't wrap around each other's neck.

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone here. :flower:

Hang in there staysea...<3 I'm so sorry your OB freaked you out like that...soon the placenta will take over and the yolk sac will be a distant memory.

Welcome and congrats Saraandrewbean!! <3

Mummy20: no worries you will catch up. The measuring behind coupled with bleeding, cramping, lack of symptoms is when to sound the alarm. Congrats <3


----------



## twinmummy06

Hang in there LucyLake :hugs: as I've already mentioned they found ours at 12 weeks so don't lose hope yet. 
I'm soooo glad to hear they're taking this seriously though and have referred you to high risk x


----------



## LucyLake

twinmummy06 said:


> Hang in there LucyLake :hugs: as I've already mentioned they found ours at 12 weeks so don't lose hope yet.
> I'm soooo glad to hear they're taking this seriously though and have referred you to high risk x

Thanks so much Twinmummy06!! <3 the closed group is an awesome help for me!! I'll definitely stay calm and wait to see, I'm also really glad my OB was so pushy about the referral! They are closer together on the scan than at 6 weeks where they were about as far apart as possible diagonally. I go back 1 month from tomorrow for my nuchal test/sequential screening with Texas Perinatal. 

<3

Hope you're doing well <3


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh good - you got into the group ok! Did you end up getting the link for the mo/mo group just incase - I still can't seem to find it in a search :/


----------



## LucyLake

I couldn't believe it, but they invited me there first! It's a huge blessing as it seems rather rare to have identicals here, like 30% vs 70% fraternal, much less mo-mo or mo-di. <3


----------



## staysea

I decided to try my home doppler last night and I found the heartbeat!!, took me only a few minutes! I was able to listen and count for a whole minute and the heartbeat was 180! I am so excited, as I know it can be so hard to hear it this early. Even when I tried later on I couldn't find it! I was 8 weeks and 6 days yesterday, what a relief to hear though! Phew!


----------



## erinrs

any recommendations for a home doppler? I'm almost 9 weeks. Had a MMC last Nov. and it apparently happened between the 8 and 12 week appointment -- so I'm in the "zone" and starting to get panicky.


----------



## mummy2o

That's great new staysea.

Not sure about dopplers erinrs. But I know once you make it past 12 weeks you'll feel better. My m/c was at 8 weeks and feel great now I passed that and had a 9 week scan with everything fine.


----------



## staysea

erinrs said:


> any recommendations for a home doppler? I'm almost 9 weeks. Had a MMC last Nov. and it apparently happened between the 8 and 12 week appointment -- so I'm in the "zone" and starting to get panicky.

I bought mine from a website where people sell their things online. It is a Sonoline B brand doppler.


----------



## Livininhope

Hey ladies not been on here for a while - baby has been giving me a hell of a ride! Was in hospital for hypermesis. Anyway had a scan today and I'm 11+6 - this is the furthest I've ever got. My new due date is now March 4 :) hugs and love to all xxx


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if I could join you, my edd is the 30th of march but will be born mid march due to my history of losses and I'm still classed as a cancer patient xx


----------



## Emily2630

I caved and got a sonoline B Doppler (only $55 plus free 2 day shipping). It was money well spent!!! I feel so much more relaxed knowing baby has a heartbeat :). Plus I has my 12 week NT u/s today and all looks great so far. I'm starting to think this baby is for keeps :)


----------



## Tricia173

Emily2630 said:


> I caved and got a sonoline B Doppler (only $55 plus free 2 day shipping). It was money well spent!!! I feel so much more relaxed knowing baby has a heartbeat :). Plus I has my 12 week NT u/s today and all looks great so far. I'm starting to think this baby is for keeps :)

That's great ! I have been thinking about getting that same doppler


----------



## hilslo

Hippie - please can you remove my EDD - I miscarried a twins a couple of weeks ago :nope:. 

Hopefully I'll be back on PAL asap!


----------



## LadyGecko

hilslo said:


> Hippie - please can you remove my EDD - I miscarried a twins a couple of weeks ago :nope:.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back on PAL asap!

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## patch2006uk

Hi everyone! We had our first scan today, and I'm currently 13 weeks pregnant following a stillbirth at 42+4 in Feb. EDD is March 10th.


----------



## Hippielove

patch2006uk said:


> Hi everyone! We had our first scan today, and I'm currently 13 weeks pregnant following a stillbirth at 42+4 in Feb. EDD is March 10th.

Welcome and congrats


----------



## mummy2o

hilslo said:


> Hippie - please can you remove my EDD - I miscarried a twins a couple of weeks ago :nope:.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be back on PAL asap!

Sorry for your loss :hugs:



patch2006uk said:


> Hi everyone! We had our first scan today, and I'm currently 13 weeks pregnant following a stillbirth at 42+4 in Feb. EDD is March 10th.

Welcome to the group. Sorry about the stillbirth. Hopefully this one goes a bit more plain sailing.


----------



## staysea

Had a 12 week ultrasound today, everything is good! Baby measuring right on with dates! The technician said she even thinks she saw boy parts!! Eeeek so exciting!! Anyone else have a 12 week ultrasound done or booked?


----------



## twinmummy06

Had ours done a few weeks back. It was a huge relief to see our little bug measuring a few days ahead and not behind!
Got our results back from the first tri screening/NT scan - all low risk. 
After last time - those were my biggest fear. 
Now to get past 17 weeks.


----------



## mummy2o

We had our scan a few weeks ago on the 29th. I had a massive blood clot, but thankfully had a consultant appointment that day so managed to get my scan a day early. Baby was fine. But this pregnancy I seem to keep bleeding on and off. Its getting highly annoying and frustrating. I don't remember bleeding with my son and just want to be normal


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Can I join you? Just had my 12 week appointment yesterday and finally feeling good about this pregnancy to join a pregnancy thread. Due date is March 28th. 
Hubby and I have been TTC #1 since 2009 and have had 6 MCs so I am definitely very nervous with every pregnancy. Hoping this one will be different. 
We had a maternity 21 test done a couple weeks ago due to all the MCs and everything is looking good and found out we are baking a little girl. We are super excited! 
Looking forward to chatting with you all. I need to go back and catch up on what you girls have been up to. 

12 week scan pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinmummy06

Congratulations and welcome BeachChica!


----------



## louise1302

Hi I'm due march 26th after my daughter was stillborn in May at 24 weeks x


----------



## LucyLake

Congrats louise1302 <3


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. Still feeling a bit nauseous although its better than its been. I am also waiting for this 2nd Tri energy boost I keep hearing about. So exhausted all of the time. 

Broke down this week and bought an Angel Sounds fetal Doppler. Does anyone have one? My next scan isn't until 18 weeks (unless I can get them to do one at my 16 week appointment) so I am hoping it will ease some of the stress (and not cause more).


----------



## twinmummy06

I'd like to know where my second tri energy boost has gone hiding to as well. I'm still exhausted 24/7 :(


----------



## Tricia173

I was told when I hut the 2nd trimester I wouldn't feel as tired... So far that is a lie. Oh well I am not complaining, I still feel lucky to still be pregnant!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Yep add me to the list who still feel tired and BLAH in 2nd tri. Its not every single day....more like every 2nd day now but still....

Anyway, not complaining - just looking forward to getting past 16 weeks and into new uncharted territory :) I am still a bag o nerves!


----------



## Tricia173

xxDreamxx said:


> Yep add me to the list who still feel tired and BLAH in 2nd tri. Its not every single day....more like every 2nd day now but still....
> 
> Anyway, not complaining - just looking forward to getting past 16 weeks and into new uncharted territory :) I am still a bag o nerves!


How many weeks are you now?


----------



## staysea

I am 14+ weeks and still very very tired everyday all day. I asked my friend the other day who is 32 weeks, when she started feeling more energy and more herself, and she said she was still waiting-ugh. I feel I will be in her boat, forever waiting for energy to do all the things I want and need to do!! But grateful everyday that I am pregnant and I love my little bump I have, it is all worth it!


----------



## mummy2o

I still having naps at the moment and all I did was see the midwife today! She was a miserable woman. But never mind, baby is fluttering away so all is good .


----------



## BeachChica

Mummy - do you feel the fluttering already? I can't wait to feel that!!! :)


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tricia173 said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Yep add me to the list who still feel tired and BLAH in 2nd tri. Its not every single day....more like every 2nd day now but still....
> 
> Anyway, not complaining - just looking forward to getting past 16 weeks and into new uncharted territory :) I am still a bag o nerves!
> 
> 
> How many weeks are you now?Click to expand...

I am 15 :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Have any of you girls been experiencing nose bleeds? I had the worst one last night!!! I have been sneezing a lot while pregnant, usually when it comes on I sneeze about 10 times in a row. Anyway, last night I was sneezing and blowing my nose with the tissue. Then I felt a little phelgmy so I went to the bathroom to spit and it was all blood. When I looked at my tissues they were all bloody too (I have no idea how I didn't realize it before). Anyway, it went on for a few minutes.... nose bleeds and spitting blood. Did some googling and put pressure on my nose for about 5 minutes and it finally stopped. Did any of you girls have any of this? The blood in my spit looked really clotty.


----------



## twinmummy06

Closest thing I've had is fresh blood in my snot while blowing my nose haha. But it's actually pretty normal to get nose bleeds while pregnant - not fun, but normal!


----------



## mummy2o

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls! Have any of you girls been experiencing nose bleeds? I had the worst one last night!!! I have been sneezing a lot while pregnant, usually when it comes on I sneeze about 10 times in a row. Anyway, last night I was sneezing and blowing my nose with the tissue. Then I felt a little phelgmy so I went to the bathroom to spit and it was all blood. When I looked at my tissues they were all bloody too (I have no idea how I didn't realize it before). Anyway, it went on for a few minutes.... nose bleeds and spitting blood. Did some googling and put pressure on my nose for about 5 minutes and it finally stopped. Did any of you girls have any of this? The blood in my spit looked really clotty.

Your due on my niece's birthday, a day before my mums birthday. I would love to give birth on the 27th, but due the 14th so we'll see. DS was 16 days late so I can live in hope.

The only bleeding I got is from my cervix as its corroding :( I've banned sex until after the birth. I hate bleeding. Panics me so much, but spotting for me is a normal thing apparently -.-


----------



## Tricia173

I have a question and it might seem a bit crazy.... Any of you actually feel you heart beating more? It seems ever present with me lately, I can really feel it, think it is because my heart is just working harder? Should I be concerned?

On another note last night was the first night that I only got up to pee once the whole night... While it was nice to sleep for longer stretches it makes me a bit nervous.

Any insights? Am I just being crazy?


----------



## twinmummy06

Tricia there's probably just not as much pressure on your bladder now that it's out of the pelvic bone and not squashing the bladder as much. It will come back, enjoy it while it lasts lol. But I'm the same - am no peeing as much as before and went 8 hours before getting up to pee yippee!

Hearts normal too. My heart rate has slightly risen and I can feel it pumping 'harder' if you know what I mean. It's nothing hugely drastic, but definitely working a little harder. 
If it ever feels too fast or like it's going to pump right out of your chest, then I'd worry.


----------



## BeachChica

Tricia - those are all normal symptoms in the 2nd tri. Your heart racing - I have that that too and read that its due to all the extra blood running through your body. You'll also find that you get more tired easily too if you walk too much, stairs, etc. 

Regarding the peeing less, I am noticing that as well and read that it is also normal in the 2nd tri. The frequent peeing comes back in the 3rd tri so enjoy it while you can. :winkwink:

Do you have a pregnancy book? I have "What to Expect when you're expecting" and "Pregnancy Week by Week" which I find very helpful keeping my mind at ease.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## xxDreamxx

16 weeks today..... If you look at my signature, you will see why this had me tearing up this morning.

Off to see Ob today and will get a scan for reassurance..... Just want to be past this day.


----------



## BeachChica

Dream - good luck with your appointment today. Sending your a massive hug! Please post an update when you get back!


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> Tricia there's probably just not as much pressure on your bladder now that it's out of the pelvic bone and not squashing the bladder as much. It will come back, enjoy it while it lasts lol. But I'm the same - am no peeing as much as before and went 8 hours before getting up to pee yippee!
> 
> Hearts normal too. My heart rate has slightly risen and I can feel it pumping 'harder' if you know what I mean. It's nothing hugely drastic, but definitely working a little harder.
> If it ever feels too fast or like it's going to pump right out of your chest, then I'd worry.


Thanks for the insight, makes me feel a bit better! With this being my first one I am not sure what yo expect


----------



## Tricia173

BeachChica said:


> Tricia - those are all normal symptoms in the 2nd tri. Your heart racing - I have that that too and read that its due to all the extra blood running through your body. You'll also find that you get more tired easily too if you walk too much, stairs, etc.
> 
> Regarding the peeing less, I am noticing that as well and read that it is also normal in the 2nd tri. The frequent peeing comes back in the 3rd tri so enjoy it while you can. :winkwink:
> 
> Do you have a pregnancy book? I have "What to Expect when you're expecting" and "Pregnancy Week by Week" which I find very helpful keeping my mind at ease.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

I have a month by month book and what to expect, but I haven't read what to expect in a while, I will pull that one back out! 

Thanks for the insight! Makes me feel better


----------



## staysea

I also found a book, The Pregnancy Bible, at a second hand store, it is a great book, I think better than what to expect, and pregnancy week by week.
Also my bladder has been treating me better too now that I think about it!

The fertility clinic is wanting to do another scan for me next week, I am really hoping we can find out the gender then!! I hope the baby cooperates for us!

Dream, would love to hear how your appointment goes! 

How is everyone else feeling lately?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Everything went well :) blood pressure was lower than normal at 125/80 something, I had gained a little but they were ok with that and baby was kicked and moving like crazy. My ob was blown away how long bubs legs were hahaha....we had a peak between baby's legs but umbilical cord was in the way, however if ob had to guess, she said she would guess boy.... So we shall see in 2 weeks 6 days at the anatomy scan if bub co operates. I had been getting girl vibes myself but we shall see :)

I am now 16+1 and in uncharted territory.... Feels good :)

Thanks for the support girls :)


----------



## Tricia173

xxDreamxx said:


> Everything went well :) blood pressure was lower than normal at 125/80 something, I had gained a little but they were ok with that and baby was kicked and moving like crazy. My ob was blown away how long bubs legs were hahaha....we had a peak between baby's legs but umbilical cord was in the way, however if ob had to guess, she said she would guess boy.... So we shall see in 2 weeks 6 days at the anatomy scan if bub co operates. I had been getting girl vibes myself but we shall see :)
> 
> I am now 16+1 and in uncharted territory.... Feels good :)
> 
> Thanks for the support girls :)

 Yay! So glad to hear things went well! It is definitely reassuring to see that little one wiggling around :) congrats!


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah - great news Dream! :yipee:


----------



## staysea

So glad to hear all went well Dream! Too bad the cord was in the way, but like you said you can hopefully find out soon at your next scan! 

My scan is this Monday Oct 7th, I hope the cord isn't in the way for me, we are planning to do a gender reveal at Thanksgiving, which for us Canadians is Oct 14. I will be 16 weeks 4 days at the scan. Fingers crossed for me, I can't wait much longer, I want to start doing some shopping!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I have a bit of an embarrassing question.. Do you girls feel like you are having trouble controlling your bladder when you sneeze or cough? I can't seem to control it now even though I am trying to be sure I go to the bathroom often.


----------



## Tricia173

BeachChica said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I have a bit of an embarrassing question.. Do you girls feel like you are having trouble controlling your bladder when you sneeze or cough? I can't seem to control it now even though I am trying to be sure I go to the bathroom often.

 I know what you mean, I have had a similar problem!


----------



## twinmummy06

Yup. Even when not pregnant sometimes - thank you twins! :haha:

Panty liners are your best friend if your going out and can't change your undies lol.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls, oh my gosh this is terrible!!


----------



## twinmummy06

The joys hey :haha:


----------



## Emily2630

Haven't been here in a while-- 18 weeks now and feeling optimistic about this baby, but today should have been my due date :(. I don't think anyone else remembers. I guess I'm ok but still just sad.


----------



## Tricia173

Emily2630 said:


> Haven't been here in a while-- 18 weeks now and feeling optimistic about this baby, but today should have been my due date :(. I don't think anyone else remembers. I guess I'm ok but still just sad.


The would've been due date is always hard! Sorry you are feeling sad, just try and focus on this new little life you are growing :)


----------



## BeachChica

So sorry Emily - those anniversaries are always tough and I don't anyone else understands like we do! Like Tricia said just concentrate positive thougts on your new little one - 18 weeks is great!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tricia173

It's a boy! Ultrasound went well, baby seems to be doing good and is apparently full of energy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

That's great news Tricia! :happydance: Did you have any preference on gender? How are you feeling? 

AFM - we had our 16 week appointment Friday. They did a scan mainly to check my cervix because of all the MCs but checked they baby and she is looking great! I see the high risk doctor on the 24th so nervous but looking forward to getting that appointment behind us. I am finally starting to have an appetite which is nice and the nausea has subsided. Still super tired though!


----------



## Tricia173

I didn't really have a preference but I thought for sure it would be a girl!

Beach- glad to hear baby is doing well! Why are you high risk? I guess I missed something..


----------



## BeachChica

Tricia - based my age (40) and my pregnancy history with the 6 miscarriages.

Congrats on the BOY - we are having a girL!! I had the Maternity 21 test at 12 weeks.


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations Tricia! :blue:


----------



## BeachChica

Is anyone experiencing the metal taste in your mouth? I've had it all day! Ugh!


----------



## staysea

We found out we are having a boy! I am thrilled! So exciting to know!
I am too impatient to wait haha!!


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah Staysea!!! :yipee: Congrats!!!


----------



## Tricia173

Congrats stay sea! Welcome to the boy club :)


----------



## SarandrewBean

My due date has changed to the 24th of March and we're team :pink: :)

xx


----------



## Tricia173

SarandrewBean said:


> My due date has changed to the 24th of March and we're team :pink: :)
> 
> xx


Congrats!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi All

Had my anatomy scan yesterday and bub looks awesome :) have to go back next Tuesday as they couldn't get full shot of spine and feet but everything looks fine :)

We are team :blue: which totally floored me as I had been certain the ultrasound tech would say girl. Hahaha


----------



## Tricia173

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi All
> 
> Had my anatomy scan yesterday and bub looks awesome :) have to go back next Tuesday as they couldn't get full shot of spine and feet but everything looks fine :)
> 
> We are team :blue: which totally floored me as I had been certain the ultrasound tech would say girl. Hahaha

Congrats on having a boy! I thought for sure I was having a girl too but very excited about boy! 

They also couldn't see everything in my ultrasound so I go back in 4 weeks for another. Glad to hear he us doing good!


----------



## twinmummy06

Congrats on all the little pink and blue bundles!

We are still team :yellow:
And our little one looks perfectly healthy so that's good enough for us :cloud9:


----------



## patch2006uk

We have to go for another scan in a few weeks, too. LO had a hand in front of their face the whole time, so we've got to go again to try and get a lips shot, as well as a clearer kidney shot. Sonographer was happy with how everything looked, just couldn't get clear enough images. Next scan in 3 weeks :)


----------



## mummy2o

20 week scan in 4 hours yay. I think I'll be disappointed if I end up having another boy. My gut is saying girl, but I'm not sure if its because I want one so much or I know its a girl. With my son I knew he was a boy. I just had a feeling. So we'll see soon :)


----------



## Tricia173

mummy2o said:


> 20 week scan in 4 hours yay. I think I'll be disappointed if I end up having another boy. My gut is saying girl, but I'm not sure if its because I want one so much or I know its a girl. With my son I knew he was a boy. I just had a feeling. So we'll see soon :)

Good luck! May that little be perfectly healthy!


----------



## honeyprayer

Having our 20 week scan on Monday and I am TERRIFIED.

So far everything has been ok but I still have this constant worry. :/ Trying my hardest to be excited though and we'll (hopefully!) find out if we are team pink or blue!

Was anyone else nervous for their 20 week scan?


----------



## amytrisha

honeyprayer said:


> Having our 20 week scan on Monday and I am TERRIFIED.
> 
> So far everything has been ok but I still have this constant worry. :/ Trying my hardest to be excited though and we'll (hopefully!) find out if we are team pink or blue!
> 
> Was anyone else nervous for their 20 week scan?

Ditto 100%.

Mine was supposed to be on Monday but they had an opening Saturday so its been put forward :)

I'm PETRIFIED! I know baby is alive, because I feel it kick plus I have a doppler anyways, but I'm worried about there being something wrong ie with its growth or its organs :dohh: its 1% chance apparently but I just can't help but worry! :nope:


----------



## mummy2o

I was right. I'm team pink. As for the scan I was very anxious something was wrong. Well there was something wrong but only with my date of birth! The hospital put my year in wrong so I was to them, 10 years younger. I needed a new down's result so went from 31k to 21k chance of having down's so still good odds. The sonographer was very relaxing and reassured me nothing was wrong, although I have to go back next week as she was laying on her spine and refused to move. I think its natural to worry, even more so after a loss as I never worried about anything with DS and though everything was going to be normal! He had a club foot nothing major. This time since I had a loss I have done nothing but worry. Between weeks 8-12 I just thought the hb would stop. Then yesterday I was complaining to OH about every single possibility that could go wrong. It is very rare that something will go wrong, and even if something is wrong there is always a chance its fixable.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Congrats to everyone on their scans! I had my anatomy scan today too and everything is looking good. They want me to come back in 4 weeks for another scan of her heart and then in 8 weeks for a growth scan. 

Anyone have any pics to post? Here's one of mine (the 3Ds look so weird!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tricia173

Hey ladies, I have a question. ....

I am very torn about where to put baby to sleep at night when he comes home. I always thought we would just start him out right in his room, but then I read starting them out in your room can help reduce SIDS. 

So many people have told me to use the rock n play sleeper, but after doing some reach on that it is not an approved sleeping space.

A bassinet is my next thought but we have cats that like to sleep in our room and that just makes me nervous....

Any thoughts?


----------



## mummy2o

Where do the cats sleep in your room?  My son sleeps at his grandparents from time to time and when he was little the cat jumped in the travel cot with him and there is a sweet picture of them sleeping together. If the cats generally sleep in the same place, then a new place should be ok. If you don't want the cats over the baby's bed put tin foil around it prior to bringing baby home as for some odd reason cats hate the stuff. It stops scratching, spraying and going on them :)


----------



## BeachChica

That's a good question Tricia! i would liked to know what everyone will be doing with their baby when they come home as well. This will be our 1st so we have a lot to learn!!!


----------



## Tricia173

mummy2o said:


> Where do the cats sleep in your room? My son sleeps at his grandparents from time to time and when he was little the cat jumped in the travel cot with him and there is a sweet picture of them sleeping together. If the cats generally sleep in the same place, then a new place should be ok. If you don't want the cats over the baby's bed put tin foil around it prior to bringing baby home as for some odd reason cats hate the stuff. It stops scratching, spraying and going on them :)

We have 2 cats and they don't always sleep in our room but when they do the one likes to sleep right by me head and I am afraid they will try and do that with baby, I just want to do the safest thing for baby


----------



## mummy2o

We're going to have a crib in our room then move her into her room when she out grows it into the cot. Worked for DS and had no issues. I have no issue's with people who want to co-sleep or put baby straight in their own room as there are some good monitors now days. Just make sure your wifi is secure with a password no one can decipher as some sick people can hack them, which is a shame and can be a pretty scary situation for the child.

I think Tricia if you don't want to put the tin foil on before baby is here then monitor them during the day as baby sleeps a lot and if they go near show them off. I think a bassinet is similar to what us brits call a crib and you can rock the baby to sleep? I'm not 100% sure on that though. If your house is all on one floor then you can just quickly pop to check if its on two then maybe get another bed maybe a moses basket in your main room as running up and down to check the baby every 5 minutes isn't the most practical. Even if the monitor doesn't go off, you'll just want that quick glance on him and go how cute he is. I would probably close your door at night until your happy the cats won't do the same thing to him


----------



## patch2006uk

We'll be using a co-sleeper cot again. They're fab-all the benefits of co-sleeping, without baby actually being in bed with you. We moved DS into his own room at 9 months old, so I imagine we'd do similar timings, too. I couldn't put a newborn in their own room. They're so tiny and helpless, and they feed so damn often. Just makes sense to keep them close IMO.


----------



## amytrisha

I had my scan today it was perfect. I'm team :blue:


----------



## Tricia173

amytrisha said:


> I had my scan today it was perfect. I'm team :blue:

Congrats! Glad to hear things are looking good! Welcome to team blue :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats on team blue.


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Amy!


----------



## Tricia173

Today has been a rough day in general but to top it off today marks 2 years since we lost my angel :) can it be tomorrow yet....


----------



## BeachChica

Sorry to hear that Tricia! Hope you are doing okay. The anniversaries are never good, but you have a little one on the way and unfortunately I think the losses really make you appreciate this so much more!!


----------



## mummy2o

Hope your feeling better today. :hugs:


----------



## staysea

There hasn't been much chatter here lately? How is everyone feeling?


----------



## amytrisha

Big hugs Tricia, my angels 1st birthday would have been this month :hugs:

Staysea - I know! I lost this thread because of the lack of convo :dohh: how is everybody? I hope your all ok!

:D so I'm so happy everyday, carrying my rainbow really has turned me into a happy go lucky person. He's so active, I love him so much already. We're thinking of a turtle theme for his nursery & we're between two names at the moment - Oscar or Finley, Finley is favourite at the moment! 
Not much else to update, can't wait to be viable in the next few days!! :thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Yes, it's been a quiet thread! I'm doing well. Had an echocardiogram today at the high risk doctor for our little Peach. Everything is looking good and she was super active during our appointment. 

We had to move this past weekend, ugh. In with DHs parents for a couple more weeks until our new house is done. Bad timing on our part with the sale of the house we were staying at. It was awful. So ready to finally be settled. 

How is everyone else doing? Is anyone keeping a list of due dates and gender?


----------



## mummy2o

Amy: I prefer Oscar, purely as I prefer less common names and know a ton of Finleys through DS. As for this ones name, I'm honestly at a loss. There are a few maybes but nothing that jumps out at me.

Beachchich: Glad everything went fine at your appointment. I bet your excited to move into your new house, even though your having a temporary pit stop else where!

I guess as people reach their v-days its making it all that more real. Mines today, so it feels great to know that chances of actually bringing a baby home has increased. I'm still worried something will go wrong though. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## amytrisha

BeachChica - I'm glad your apt went well! Its great your finally feeling settled :) I'm not sure whos keeping track :shrug: maybe we should pm the girl who started the thread..

Mummy2o - Thank you, we know neither Finley isn't too common down here and we like the choice of being able to shorten it but we've got plenty of time to definitely decide yet.
I know what you mean, I still feel the same! As if its too good to be true and I'm "waiting" for something to happen :dohh: I've worried myself to tears over so many silly thing. When will we be able to relax?! I think the whole of motherhood is just one big worry lol..
Happy V day lovely!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Happy VDay Mummy! 
We are thinking about names too, have a couple names in mind but nothing for sure! It's so hard! 

How is everyone feeling? I am assuming everyone has started feeling movement in there? I wasn't sure at first but I think I really started to notice them at 20 weeks. We have been crazy busy with our move but planning to get out on our boat this weekend for a relaxing trip away.


----------



## amytrisha

I'm actually feeling great! Howre you?
I've been feeling movement since 15 weeks but can proper see him rolling, kicking and I can feel him kick when I'm stood up too. Its amazing isn't it? 

Hope you get your trip away!


----------



## patch2006uk

The idea of viability doesn't reassure me much tbh. I know my son was 'viable', but he still didn't come home with us. I don't think I'll really relax until this one arrives safely. Day to day I'm not too bad, but I'm certainly anxious about the delivery!

I've got an anterior placenta this time, which really cushioned the movements until about 22 weeks. I can finally feel regular bumps and kicks now, which is lovely :) although they're mostly jabbing right into my cervix, which is not so lovely!


----------



## BeachChica

I found out that I have an anterior placenta as well.


----------



## amytrisha

I have an anterior placenta too, but it depends where its located as to whether it cushions movement. Luckily mine didn't. I do get a lot of cervix stomps though! :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

I don't have an anterior placenta, but I didn't start feeling her until 23 weeks. Not sure why. I guess its just luck of the draw. Her brother was beating me up from 16 weeks.

Patch: I understand. Do you think its because they let you go so long after your due date? You don't have to answer as I'm sure its a sensitive subject and I'm really sorry for a late loss. This is one of my concerns as DS was 42+2 and was induced 4 times and ended up with an EMCS so I'm not looking forward to the birth or going over due as I lost a lot of blood and was suppose to get a blood transfusion which I never did. Not only that when I got the call to go in, when I got to the hospital at 41+6 they claimed to have no record of me and why they phoned me -.- They let me stay though. Not using that hospital this time though.


----------



## patch2006uk

I don't labour right. The same thing nearly happened with my first son, but I was just at the beginning of being induced at 42+1 - I'd been contracting at 42+0 in the hospital, they'd stopped and I was 4cm dilated, so I was sent home to see if things would start up again. They didn't, so we were back the next morning, when they broke my waters, which were very heavily meconium stained, and put a drip in, at which point his heart rate crashed and I was rushed to theatre. 

During my second pregnancy, it was thought most likely that the breaking of my waters and the drip had been the cause of the heart rate crash and c-section, so we refused all interventions. And again, I went into labour at 42+0, went to hospital where they confirmed all was fine, went back home as the contractions weren't established enough for me to stay in, and later that evening everything stopped, same as with Isaac. We were back in the hospital at 42+3 for a standard monitoring appointment, and they couldn't find a heartbeat. 

I don't think he died because I was 42 weeks. I think I was 42 weeks (and more!) because my body doesn't labour right and hangs on to the baby for too long.

This time around, we've got an induction planned for 40 weeks (possibly to be brought a week or so earlier if we spy any potential problems arising, but I imagine I will get to 40 weeks unless I labour naturally beforehand), and I'll be monitored throughout. 

I always said that we were lucky to get Isaac out alive, and that I'd felt he was in more trouble than the staff at the time believed. I allowed myself to be convinced that this was unlikely to be true. I wish I'd trusted that gut instinct, because it was spot on. I think we were very lucky to save my first son, and very unlucky with how we lost our second. However, I do think as long as labour is monitored and we're in a hospital, then we should be ok (although I may well end up with another c-section, which doesn't thrill me. But I obviously would rather that than another stillbirth, and that does seem to be the situation for me!)

It's not something I mind talking about tbh. I think because it was our decision to decline interventions, and we knew what had happened first time round. We were just left feeling incredibly grateful for our eldest son, really, and finally realising exactly how close we came to losing him, and how much luck was involved that we were on the monitor at exactly the point he started to really struggle.


----------



## mummy2o

Thank you for sharing your story patch. I bet your relieved you know roughly when your having your baby and you get to stay in the hospital as soon as it starts regardless of how regular you are! I hope you get another natural birth, but glad you realise if for any reason you need another section your ok with it. 

It has put my mind at ease somewhat and if I go over again, which I'm 100% sure I will, that there isn't much to worry about, but some of the 3rd trimester ladies can be scary saying any time over is bad.


----------



## patch2006uk

It's so difficult, because I certainly don't want to frighten other women. The vast majority of labours are safe, however long they go on for, however often they stop and start, and whatever the gestation. I'm just the person who shows that while that's true for the majority, it's not true for absolutely all. 

I wouldn't advise others to be induced after a c-section, and I generally wouldn't recommend constant monitoring, having read the research and seen that for most women any interventions cause more problems than they solve. I just know that those things aren't true for me, and I do personally need interventions. 

It is nice to know I won't go over 42 weeks again, purely because I've been there twice before, and it makes for a very long pregnancy! If I knew it was safe for me, I wouldn't worry specifically about going past my dates. 

There is some evidence that the placenta can deteriorate with a prolonged pregnancy, but it's not quite as clear cut as that. There are some babies born at 37/38 weeks who look 'overdue' and have a visibly aged placenta. There are some babies born at 42/43 weeks who come out covered in vernix and the placenta is huge and clearly healthy. The problem is that we can't really detect problems until too late, and we dont understand enough about labour triggers and the end of pregnancy. 

Some women are spun major scare stories by their doctors, and are led to believe that going past 40 weeks is riskin their baby unnecessarily, and it just isn't true. Don't be worried about going overdue-just, as ever, keep an eye on movements and trust your gut instinct :)


----------



## BeachChica

Wow! Thanks for sharing your story a Patch. So sorry for all that you've been through. I hope you have a natural birth this time and that everything goes well for you! It is nice to share stories on here, good or bad, it brings some comfort to get it out and extra knowledge is helpful in getting prepared. That's why I love the PAL threads, because this procress is not always easy and it's nice to share the journey with other women who know the struggles we go through to get our rainbows! 

Everyone - I was thinking we should start a list with our due dates. We are all over 20 weeks, I should be at the tail end of the list. I will start with mine. Just copy and past and just add yours to where you fit on the list based on order - most recent first. Once we have a compete list I will post occasionally to see where we are at. Oh, let's add gender too or if it's a surprise just note that as well! 

Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## amytrisha

Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL

Great idea Beachchica :D

Thanks for sharing your story Patch, it definitely is good to have the knowledge there. I can't imagine what you went through or how daunting it is for you now, it's good your getting the intervention you need now :hugs:


----------



## patch2006uk

Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL

:)


----------



## honeyprayer

Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## mummy2o

Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## twinmummy06

Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE!
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## Tricia173

Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy!
Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE!
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well! 

Patch- so sorry to hear of your last baby! Prayers for a safe and healthy delivery this
time!

Afm- we had another ultrasound this past Friday and baby is still doing great! We got to see him in 4d, it was amazing! My favorite part was him touching his feet and wiggling his little toes! I am sooooo in love already! He is kicking up a storm and I am loving every minute of it! At my next appointment we do the gestational diabetes 1 hour test. I am very nervous, I know I can handle it if I do have it but it seems kinda scary! After my next appt we start going every 2 weeks, I can't believe how things are moving right along.


----------



## staysea

Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy!
Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE!
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL

Seems like a few of us have anterior placentas, that is what I have been told I have, and although feeling pokes and movement since 17 weeks, I am sad that I am maybe missing the strong movements that are felt with placentas in the back :(
I do love every poke and kick, feels amazing. 

Also, thank you to anyone who has opened up and shared a personal story on this thread.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hi, I would like to join. I am Due March 11th with a :pink: bundle. This is our first girl after 4 boys. I have two step sons and two sons of my own. We had a miscarriage at 10 weeks in between DS1 and DS2. After DS2 I had 2 miscarriages and 2 CPs. We tried for about a year before the LO decided to stick and we are so glad that she did so we could have our rainbow girly. :cloud9: We did have a few scares with her as well, at 17 weeks I was told I had very low fluid around baby and there was a growth on my placenta. I was told that with the low fluid that there was a big chance of losing her before V day. I was sent for a level II ultrasound and my fluid levels were found to be good but there was still a mass on my placenta that they are worried about. I have to go every 6 weeks for level II scans to make sure the mass isn't growing or causing IUGR. I am still so afraid she will come early or something will be wrong but each week that passes I get a little bit happier that she can survive even if she did have to be born. They have found no abnormalities with her so that is also good and she is growing like a weed!


----------



## amytrisha

:wave: welcome country :hugs:


----------



## Tricia173

Welcome country!


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Country! Sorry you have had a stressful pregnancy so far but glad they are monitoring you closely! 

Do we have everyone now on the list below? 
Patch - are you having a boy, girl or surprise? 

Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy!
Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE!
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014
CountryMomma - March 11, 2014 GIRL
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## patch2006uk

BeachChica said:


> Patch - are you having a boy, girl or surprise?

Stick me down as surprise :) Although we're reasonably sure we'll end up knowing by the end due to how frequently I'm being scanned!

I'm huge this time around. I don't know whether it's third pregnancy related, or two pregnancies close together, but I already feel about the size I was at full term in both previous pregnancies. I haven't seen a midwife since 24 weeks, so I have no idea what my fundal height is doing, but I think I'm just carrying differently - all out in front rather than lower down. I'm going to have to rethink my wardrobe soon, cos nothing fits! Thank goodness for maternity leggings, so at least I'm comfortable at home!


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome country. You have my original due date. I was pushed back 3 days due to early scans, but I have a short LP so I guess that doesn't help. I'm glad your rainbow is doing well, and sorry she has scared you so much.


----------



## amytrisha

I think if you ask in forum help they let people take over a thread, which would be great cos you could put our duedates & genders on the front page! Maybe PM the original thread starter though :shrug:

Patch - I'm tinyyyyy! Nobody believes I'm pregnant :nope: 
I bet your bump looks lovely! Glad your able to get comfortable at home. I've heard good things about those belly bands too :)


----------



## amytrisha

In fact there's a thread about it here.. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/f...-take-over-abandoned-thread.html#post30854331


----------



## mummy2o

I think I'm just hormonal, but I know this is going to sound silly. I am so annoyed with my cousin just because she got pregnant after her miscarriage a lot quicker than me! It took me a whole year and it took her a cycle. I just don't think it was very fair that I had to wait so long for my rainbow and I should be happy for her, but right now I'm just annoyed and angry. If I managed to conceive in her time frame I'd already have my rainbow baby by now. I will put my mood down to lack of sleep as I've really not slept properly last couple of nights and having really bad insomnia which is effecting me during the day, but I have a son, so the world doesn't just stop. I'm sorry to vent about something so pointless, but I just needed to get it out.


----------



## amytrisha

:hugs: I know what you mean, it took too long for me too in my eyes! But the thing you have to keep thinking about is that your gonna be having your rainbow baby now, so don't let it get to you! No matter how long it took you it's a total blessing we're getting our babies.
Big hugs xx.


----------



## Tricia173

Mummy2o- I completely understand where you are coming from, I have a similar feelings towards someone lately... It doesn't makes sense but we can't help how we feel! We just need to focus on the healthy little rainbow we are baking!


----------



## patch2006uk

amytrisha said:


> I think if you ask in forum help they let people take over a thread, which would be great cos you could put our duedates & genders on the front page! Maybe PM the original thread starter though :shrug:
> 
> Patch - I'm tinyyyyy! Nobody believes I'm pregnant :nope:
> I bet your bump looks lovely! Glad your able to get comfortable at home. I've heard good things about those belly bands too :)

I have an explanation for why I'm all out front - baby is currently transverse, with head above my left hip and feet kicking above my right! Had 28 week scan today, as well as bloods and anti-d (which is a horrible injection - ouch!) and baby is measuring within 'normal ranges' for everything. 

Gonna get the birth ball out later and see if I can start encouraging LO to turn head down - both for eventual birth decisions and for my own comfort! I'll probably shrink loads as and when LO turns head down :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

:lol: it'll be interesting to see your bump when baby moves! My bump has recently popped out, it's not huge but it's perfect I love it :)

Is anybody planning on asking to take over this thread? So we can update the front page x


----------



## Tricia173

So found out today that I failed the 1 hour gestational diabetes test. I cried and cried.. Of course this doesn't mean I have it at this point now I start this special diet tomorrow and take the 3 hour test Tuesday. I am really scared to have this.


----------



## mummy2o

I spoke to my cousin this morning and feel a lot better towards her, if that makes sense. I think it was mainly shock, tiredness and hormones. I'm not thrilled she's pregnant too as it will be the 3rd baby my family will have next year, with her sister being first, then me and then her. So my LO won't run out of people to play with.

Amy your carrying really well for a FTM and your bump looks really cute! Your don't want a massive bump right yet as I find the bigger it is the more uncomfortable you are. 

Tricia sorry you failed the 1 hour test. Were I live we only do the 2 hour test so I had that yesterday and just waiting for the results. Been told they won't come in until after Christmas so I can enjoy in peace. Which is great, as I wasn't planning on waiting until Christmas eve to go food shopping just in case and I've got so much junk


----------



## patch2006uk

I declined the GTT on the basis that I've never had GD before and I'm having regular growth scans anyway, so anything worrying will be picked up between those and regular midwife appointments. I think failing the 1 hour is reasonably common - that's why they do the 3 hour one too. Try not to worry yet - it's pretty easily managed with diet in most cases. I've had a few friends with it, and other than having to keep pricking their fingers, they've had no lasting problems :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA... We finally closed on our new house this past Friday and trying to get settled before the holidays. 

Tricia - I failed my glucose test as well and going back for the 2 hour one Monday. 

Thanks for the info on taking over the thread. I will look into it as soon as I can unless someone else wants to. Here is the current update: 

Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy!
Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE!
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014, SURPRISE! 
CountryMomma - March 11, 2014 GIRL
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## amytrisha

Mummy2o - I'm glad your feeling better about the situation now :hugs: 
Thank you! I think my body has been refusing to pop haha, I agree I love it the size it is. It's already a big change to me so imagine when I'm full term :shock: :lol:

Tricia - Sorry to hear! I hope the next test comes back fine, I agree with patch though it's easily controlled :hugs:

Beach - Congratulations on your new house! No, no, you can do it :haha: you just have to post a thread in forum help :).
good luck for Monday x


----------



## Tricia173

I got the dreaded news today, I do I fact have gestational diabetes :(. My only concern is that I feel like This test should have been done sooner, I will be 31 weeks tomorrow. I think most people find out sooner and can get it under control sooner, I just worry about baby....


----------



## patch2006uk

Tricia173 said:


> I got the dreaded news today, I do I fact have gestational diabetes :(. My only concern is that I feel like This test should have been done sooner, I will be 31 weeks tomorrow. I think most people find out sooner and can get it under control sooner, I just worry about baby....

I wouldn't worry too much - the GTT is offered generally at 28 weeks, then you're called back about a week later if they need to offer you a longer one, so it can't be picked up much before 30 weeks in most women unless they're displaying serious symptoms. The biggest concern really is baby's size, and as long as you keep your blood sugar under control from now on, you should be ok :) At least know you know it's something to keep an eye on and you can get looked after properly :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a nice Christmas! 

Oh no Tricia - hopefully they can get it under control quickly. I just did my 2nd glucose test this week so now I'm worried about mine. 

So I have a question about feet... Mine are killing me and they are really red around the heel. I have been on my feet a lot lately with the new house (which I am not used to because I sit all day at work) but they were starting to hurt before this. They are not too swollen but I am also getting peeling skin between my toes (similar to athletes foot, but without the sores). Anyone else experiencing any of this?


----------



## Tricia173

My feet are sore more as well lately, it doesn't take much


----------



## mummy2o

Tricia I'm sorry you got GD :( I'm sure it will be under control quickly.

As for feet, mine have been fine. This is good considering they were swelling so much in first trimester it was painful to walk at times. As for dry skin on your feet try moisturising with an E45 cream or similar. That does wonders for my feet. OH has to apply it though as I just can't bend down to do them any more :(


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! How is everyone doing? Are you girls starting to have your showers and getting your nursery ready? We went to Babies R Us last weekend and DH almost had a nervous breakdown! It was a bit overwhelming as this will be our 1st and we have no idea! We booked an appointment the next day at another store where the representative spent about 4 hours going through each dept with us which was a little better. There are just so many things and so many choices!!


----------



## honeyprayer

We have started to buy already :)

So far, we've bought:

- bassinet 
- crib and crib mattress 
- crib sheet set with matching mobile (so cute!)
- wall decorations for nursery (doing a butterfly theme)
- baby bath tub 
- car seat

We were given a stroller, swing and vibrating chair thing from a friend and I received some clothes, diapers and a diaper bag for Christmas. Even though we've started, there's still more to buy! But it's definitely fun ;)


----------



## Tricia173

I have my shower next Saturday. We have had the crib and dresser for months, last month we got a bedding set, and the car seat /stroller combo. We are definitely getting there, looking forward to seeing what the shower brings us :) 


I just cannot wait to meet this little guy :)


----------



## patch2006uk

I'm getting more anxious as I get further on tbh. All we need to buy for this one is a few newborn size clothes, as we gave charley's to the hospital to use for any babies who needed them, and I don't think I'll be able to face buying them until right at the end. We already have everything else from when I had my first, and we bought everything that needed replacing last time. 

I don't want to wish the next 9.5 weeks away, but it still seems so long to wait. It's my eldest's birthday a week on Sunday, and then charley's anniversary a month later, and by then I'll be 36 weeks or so. We've got hospital appointments 3 days next week (scan, midwives and consultant midwife). Hopefully being busy will help time not to drag too badly.


----------



## amytrisha

We've got our crib and swing to buy that's pretty much it. A few toiletries but can get them from anywhere :)

I don't blame you Patch, completely understandable :hugs: I hope the next few weeks do fly by for you.
We will all have our babies in our arms safe and sound before we know it x


----------



## patch2006uk

Little update - had another growth scan today and baby is measuring well for dates (actually measuring slightly ahead, but I know how inaccurate these things can be!), and is now head down rather than transverse, so that's one less thing to worry about! Seeing the community midwife tomorrow to see how my 28 week bloods were, and then seeing the consultant midwife on Friday to discuss the best ways to induce following a c-section.

9 weeks still feels like forever away, and my husband goes back to work tomorrow after being off since 20th december. I've planned lots of crafty things for me and DS to do to keep us entertained in the house, so hopefully that'll help time to go by reasonably. 

I keep struggling to get to sleep, and then waking in the middle of the night, and then waking at about 5am and not being able to get back to sleep. Nothing more irritating than being awake when no-one else is and knowing you'll have no energy through the day, but there being nothing you can do about it!

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## Tricia173

Patch- I know exactly what you mean about sleep, I am in the same boat! I have spent many days overly exhausted due to lack of sleep!


----------



## Tricia173

Hope everyone is going well!

Afm, still chugging along with this horrible gestational diabetes. I now have about 4 appts a week, this week I had a fetal monitoring Monday, tomorrow I meet with a fetal maternal specialist because I can't get my sugars under control even with a strict diet. The Friday I have another fetal monitoring then a regular dr appt. whew.. Last week dr said it was measuring bigger than he would like, and I will not be going to my due date... At my appt tomorrow we will see how big baby actually is, hopefully he isn't too big at this point.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - Everyone has been quiet in here! How is everyone feeling?

Tricia - sorry you are going though this. ugh as if you haven't dealt with enough already and now the GD! Are you happy about not going until your due date or not? 

AFM - just trying to get my registries set up and ready for our little arrival. I ordered my baby furniture about a week ago but they told me about 6-8 weeks until it will be in so I hope that's not the case. We are really having a hard time deciding on a car seat - we really like the CityMini GT Stroller so trying to find a good carseat that is compatible has been tough - we are down to 3 options: Chicco Keyfit30, Graco Snugride35 or the Britax B-safe. Anyone have any experience with those?
Other than that, I have my growth scan this Thursday. I am looking forward to seeing our little bean as it seems like forever since we saw her last! 
We started our child birth classes last week and have our second one tonight. Lots of good information!


----------



## SarandrewBean

Hi all!

How are you all?

Starting to feel nervous now knowing that I only have just over 8 weeks left. Not so nervous about the labour, yet lol... but knowing Im going to be totally responsible for a little person is scary!

Xx


----------



## Tricia173

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls - Everyone has been quiet in here! How is everyone feeling?
> 
> Tricia - sorry you are going though this. ugh as if you haven't dealt with enough already and now the GD! Are you happy about not going until your due date or not?
> 
> AFM - just trying to get my registries set up and ready for our little arrival. I ordered my baby furniture about a week ago but they told me about 6-8 weeks until it will be in so I hope that's not the case. We are really having a hard time deciding on a car seat - we really like the CityMini GT Stroller so trying to find a good carseat that is compatible has been tough - we are down to 3 options: Chicco Keyfit30, Graco Snugride35 or the Britax B-safe. Anyone have any experience with those?
> Other than that, I have my growth scan this Thursday. I am looking forward to seeing our little bean as it seems like forever since we saw her last!
> We started our child birth classes last week and have our second one tonight. Lots of good information!

I am definitely ready to meet him and if he can get here safer coming early, I am ok with that!

We chose the chicco keyfit30, I have heard nothing but good things!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave:
How is everyone feeling!

SarandrewBean - I am getting nervous too. Chris and I have started going to classes at the hospital, we did 3 classes on Labor and Delivery, infant care is this week and I have a Breastfeeding one later in the month. Trying to get as prepared as possible. 

Tricia - we are going to go with the Chicco Keyfit30 as well. Did you get the Chicco stroller or a different one?

AFM - last week I have another appointment with my high risk doctor for measurements. He said everything is looking pretty good, he was just concerned about my amnio fluid being on the high side. More fluid = bigger baby. He was thinking about having me do the 3 hour glucose test just to be sure that it was GD causing this. My regular doctor did not believe it could be GD so he is just going to be monitoring me more closely. I have an U/S scheduled next week and then another 3 weeks after that. Hopefully everything will be OK. They did some 3-D pics at my last appointment too, its amazing how much like a baby our little Peach looks now!


----------



## Tricia173

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> How is everyone feeling!
> 
> SarandrewBean - I am getting nervous too. Chris and I have started going to classes at the hospital, we did 3 classes on Labor and Delivery, infant care is this week and I have a Breastfeeding one later in the month. Trying to get as prepared as possible.
> 
> Tricia - we are going to go with the Chicco Keyfit30 as well. Did you get the Chicco stroller or a different one?
> 
> AFM - last week I have another appointment with my high risk doctor for measurements. He said everything is looking pretty good, he was just concerned about my amnio fluid being on the high side. More fluid =
> bigger baby. He was thinking about having me do the 3 hour glucose test just to be sure that it was GD causing this. My regular doctor did not believe it could be GD so he is just going to be monitoring me more closely. I have an U/S scheduled next week and then another 3 weeks after that. Hopefully everything will be OK. They did some 3-D pics at my last appointment too, its amazing how much like a baby our little Peach looks now!

We ended up with the actual travel system so we have th stroller and all :)

It is amazing how much the little one can change in such a small amount of time! We get to see our little one again on the 10th.. Crazy to think that depending on that scan there is a chance I might meet him next week!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
How is everyone feeling? We are coming into "our month"!!!! Tricia, you are first! 
Hope everyone is ready!!!

Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy!
Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE!
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014, SURPRISE! 
CountryMomma - March 11, 2014 GIRL
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL

AFM - had my showers over the last couple weeks and my nursery furniture finally came in. We have a few more of the big purchases to make but we are getting excited!!! 
Honey prayer - you mentioned you were going with a butterfly theme, which one did you go with? We are doing a butterfly theme too - Lamb and Ivy Raspberry swirl set. 
Had another scan last week and everything is looking good other than my amniotic fluid that is still high. Have another scan in 3 weeks. Doing NSTs every week and then will go to twice a week towards the end. We finished our Prepared Childbirth and Newborn care classes and signed up for the BF class on March 5th.


----------



## Tricia173

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls!
> How is everyone feeling? We are coming into "our month"!!!! Tricia, you are first!
> Hope everyone is ready!!!
> 
> Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy!
> Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE!
> Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014, SURPRISE!
> CountryMomma - March 11, 2014 GIRL
> Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
> Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
> honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
> Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
> Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL
> 
> AFM - had my showers over the last couple weeks and my nursery furniture finally came in. We have a few more of the big purchases to make but we are getting excited!!!
> Honey prayer - you mentioned you were going with a butterfly theme, which one did you go with? We are doing a butterfly theme too - Lamb and Ivy Raspberry swirl set.
> Had another scan last week and everything is looking good other than my amniotic fluid that is still high. Have another scan in 3 weeks. Doing NSTs every week and then will go to twice a week towards the end. We finished our Prepared Childbirth and Newborn care classes and signed up for the BF class on March 5th.

We are all ready for baby! My last scan went great and baby is perfect but because of the gestational diabetes we are inducing February 24th, just over a week away!!!!!


----------



## twinmummy06

It's getting close!! 
We are also good. Just time to waste now, everything is ready, just waiting on our little one. 

2 days! Csection is booked for Wednesday 19th Feb due to the GD, 3rd csection and now my blood pressure is creeping up and I'm on meds for that too. 
Must say I can't wait to be med free!


----------



## Tricia173

twinmummy06 said:


> It's getting close!!
> We are also good. Just time to waste now, everything is ready, just waiting on our little one.
> 
> 2 days! Csection is booked for Wednesday 19th Feb due to the GD, 3rd csection and now my blood pressure is creeping up and I'm on meds for that too.
> Must say I can't wait to be med free!

GD sucks! I hear you about being over being on meds, I am ready to be insulin free!

Fingers crossed for a safe delivery!


----------



## twinmummy06

Yes, bye bye insulin for sure!!!
And thank you and right back at you! Very ready to meet them :)


----------



## honeyprayer

We did do a butterfly theme but didn't really get it as a package. It was more stuff I picked up here and there and put it together. I have to say it turned out beautiful :)

I have my cervical stitch coming out on Tuesday so getting nervous. Baby can come anytime :/ feels like I'm losing my safety net lol I hope she stays in for a few more weeks at least. 

Is everyone getting excited?


----------



## mummy2o

How are you all?

Twinmummy how's your new arrival? Are you recovering well?

AFM I'm getting annoyed I can't do anything with DS any more. I want to take him to the park and get his hair cut, normal stuff mums should do, but I'm having to get OH to do it more and more.


----------



## Tricia173

Twinmummy, how did things go? Can wait to hear about you new arrival! 

Mummy2o- I know what you mean! I can't even handle grocery shopping right now, thank god for amazing husbands!


----------



## BeachChica

Wow our first thread arrivals!!! :yipee: Twin mummy let us know how it went! 

Tricia - just a few more days for you as well. So excited!


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't updated!
Zane was born at 3.15pm February 19th. 38w, 8lbs 9oz and 21.25 inches (or so google tells me haha). 

He had trouble breathing after birth and was grunting and has been in special care ever since. They think he had a little fluid in them due to the cold csection and also that they may have been slightly immature :(

He's in the humidicrib and had cpap on night 2 which gave him a small pneumothorax. Thankfully that cleared up on its own and didn't need draining! He's jaundiced but just scraped in to not need the bili lights, so should clear up soon. But he's a very cute shade of yellow at the moment :haha: 
This morning had his drip removed and oral gastric feeding tube taken out as well. Had his first breastfeed today as well and has been the most settled he ever has. He just wants to be snuggled :cloud9: 

He's so close to being on room oxygen now, so that's the next goal to wean that down. 
Then hopefully full suck feeds, then open crib, then rooming in with me, then home!! Not sure how long it will take, but he IS going to get there because he's our little fighter!!

CPAP:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zps6bb80ce5.jpg

Yesterday:
https://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz353/twinmummy06/image_zpsadf4e09f.jpg


----------



## BeachChica

Twinmummy - Congrats! :yipee: Our first arrival!!! He's adorable!!! You must be over the moon to finally get to meet him. Sounds like things are going well and he does sound like a little trooper!!! 

Tricia - good luck tomorrow! Let us know as soon as you can update!!!


----------



## Tricia173

Hey ladies! My sweet baby boy is here! His name is Talon Joseph, he weighed 8.9oz, and was 20 1/2inches long, he arrived on February 25th! he is absolutely perfect! 

Labor was very difficult, I labored for more than 24 hours before they decided I needed a c section, he was stuck, but I am So happy to have him here
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BeachChica

Awwww Congrats Tricia :happydance: he's adorable!!! So happy you finally have your rainbow! Why did they let you labor so long! Ugh! You must have been exhausted!!!

So here's where we are with our new additions! Patch looks like you might be next!!!

Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy! Arrived Feb 25th! :blue:
Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE! BOY Arrived Feb 19th :blue: 
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014, SURPRISE! 
CountryMomma - March 11, 2014 GIRL
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL
Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## honeyprayer

Lily Madeline was born yesterday at 6:41pm :)


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats honeyprayer! :yipee: So happy you finally got your rainbow! Wow you were early! I feel like I really need to get packing and ready! How was delivery? 

Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy! Arrived Feb 25th! :blue:
Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE! BOY Arrived Feb 19th :blue:
Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014, SURPRISE! 
CountryMomma - March 11, 2014 GIRL
Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL  Arrived Feb 28th  :pink:
Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL


----------



## patch2006uk

My induction is booked for a week on Monday, and I have almost 100% confidence I'm not going to go any earlier. I'd be shocked to go into labour naturally in the next week!

Kind of wish people would stop jumping the queue, though ;)


----------



## Tricia173

patch2006uk said:


> My induction is booked for a week on Monday, and I have almost 100% confidence I'm not going to go any earlier. I'd be shocked to go into labour naturally in the next week!
> 
> Kind of wish people would stop jumping the queue, though ;)

Good luck with your induction, hope it goes smoothly for you


----------



## honeyprayer

BeachChica said:


> Congrats honeyprayer! :yipee: So happy you finally got your rainbow! Wow you were early! I feel like I really need to get packing and ready! How was delivery?
> 
> Tricia173- March 1, 2014, Boy! Arrived Feb 25th! :blue:
> Twinmummy06 - March 5th 2014, SURPRISE! BOY Arrived Feb 19th :blue:
> Patch2006uk - March 10, 2014, SURPRISE!
> CountryMomma - March 11, 2014 GIRL
> Amytrisha - March 12, 2014 BOY
> Mummy2O - March 14, 2014 GIRL
> honeyprayer - March 19, 2014 GIRL  Arrived Feb 28th  :pink:
> Staysea - March 20, 2014 BOY
> Beachchica - March 28, 2014 GIRL

I had to be induced because her stomach was measuring small. But delivery went well and she's perfectly healthy and we both got to come home last night! It's amazing to look at her :)


----------



## mummy2o

Patch good luck on Monday. But can I ask something? Are you getting induced or having your waters broken? I had an appointment with my consultant who said she can't induce me due to having a c-section so just checking this is the case for you also.

Also so not been keep up with this thread. Congrats to all the mummies who have had their babies.


----------



## patch2006uk

The plan is Foley catheter, waters broken, low dose drip if needed. It's an induction, but a slightly gentler one due to previous c-section. Having your waters broken would still be an induction method if you weren't already labouring. There are certainly cases where induction is safer than either waiting for labour or a repeat c-section, and there are guidelines for how best to deal with women in these positions. Induction certainly ups the rate of needing another c-section, but I'd personally rather try an induction and have a chance of not having surgery, rather than elect for a c-section and have a 100% chance of surgery. 

Your doctor is sort of right, in that it's safer not to induce following a c-section. The biggest thing is to avoid certain chemicals-prostaglandin isn't a great idea, and pessaries are considered less safe than the drip, as you can't turn them off. It's not true that she 'can't' induce you, but she may well not want to.


----------



## mummy2o

Thanks for the information Patch. My consultant isn't that nice, but being at a big hospital they change every time I go in so I probably won't ever see her again. Got my sweep today though which I'm looking forward to. I'm having issues with walking and I'm getting to the point she needs to come out as I hate being more or less bed bound :( I was hoping for a VBAC so that's what my current goal still is, so I'm glad I still have options out there.

Good luck on induction, it will soon be here.


----------



## Tricia173

Has anyone else had their babies? I am excited to hear about those Healthy babies!


----------



## BeachChica

A few ladies due this week, hoping we have some new additions by now!

AFM - Nothing going on here. Last week the baby was measuring 7 lbs 5 oz so she's getting big! They have me scheduled for an induction on my due date if I don't have her by then - due to my age etc.


----------



## patch2006uk

Baby Alexander James was born March 11th at 9.52pm. It wasn't a gentle induction in the end-I had catheter, arm and then the highest dose synto they can give (anyone, not just vbac). It took 2 days in the end, but Alex's trace was perfect throughout and he coped with everything we threw at him. So relieved he's here safe and well :D still can't really believe it all happened and he's really here!


----------



## Tricia173

patch2006uk said:


> Baby Alexander James was born March 11th at 9.52pm. It wasn't a gentle induction in the end-I had catheter, arm and then the highest dose synto they can give (anyone, not just vbac). It took 2 days in the end, but Alex's trace was perfect throughout and he coped with everything we threw at him. So relieved he's here safe and well :D still can't really believe it all happened and he's really here!


Congrats on your sweet baby boy:) glad he made it here safely! How big was he?


----------



## patch2006uk

8lbs on the dot :)

ETA: here's our birth story
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...revious-fullterm-stillbirth.html#post31997129


----------



## amytrisha

Congrats Patch & honeyprayer!!

I'm still here, sweep next week then we'll book induction for the week after.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## mummy2o

Erika Alice arrived on her due date 14/3 weighing 5lbs 15oz. If you want her birth story you can read it here. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a-681.html


----------



## Tricia173

mummy2o said:


> Erika Alice arrived on her due date 14/3 weighing 5lbs 15oz. If you want her birth story you can read it here. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a-681.html

Congrats! I couldn't find the story on that link


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry for the delay, it's been crazy! 

Congrats to all the new moms and welcome to the new additions!!! :happydance:

Isabela Jaymes arrived 1 week early on March 21st, 7 lbs 3 oz.
After my regular appointment on the 20th my doctor decided to move up my induction and have me go to the hospital that night!!! :wacko:

Delivery was terrible.... I think they called it a "traumatic vaginal birth". About 24 hours of labor... 2 hours of pushing... And had trouble getting her out. They tried the suction cup a couple times (unsuccessfully) - which felt terrible when that thing popped off!!! Finally had to use the forecepts. It was awful but the doctor really didn't want me to have to go through a c-section. Thankfully she did not end up with any marks or bruising! I did also have some tearing and really swollen and bruised down there. It's getting better every day. 

Anyway, all worth it to see our little angels face. DH and I can't get enough of her... Some very unproductive days just staring at her. It's just amazing and makes all the MC's and everything I've been through soooooo worth it! Here's a pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## twinmummy06

BeachChica she's gorgeous!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Tricia173

Beachchica she is beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------

